#ubuntu-rs 2011-04-11
<vlada> pozdrav! nakon izvrsenog update, ne radi mi ni wifi ni mrezna konekcija. Ubuntu 10.4 na Dell Inspirion Mini
<vlada> pokusao sam sa resenjima na forumu ali mi nije uspelo
<vlada> zamolio bih nekog da mi pomogne
<promis> običan redovan update?
<promis> vlada: da li koristiš network manager?
<vlada> nisam siguran. trazio mi je update i ja sam ga pokrenuo. od tada ne radi ni lan ni wifi
<vlada> na srpskom mi je jeziku. da li je u pitanju opcija, "veze sa mrezom"
<promis> jel se pojavljuje nm-applet?
<vlada> bio je ali sam ga u raznim pokusajima iskljucio negde.
<vlada> F2 dugme koje bi trebalo da kljuci wifi, uopste ne reaguje
<promis> jel je to netbook ubuntu ili dekstop?
<vlada> dobio sam ga sa kompjuterom, kako to da proverim?
<vlada> za driver od wifi kartice mi kaze da je aktivan ali nije trenutno u upotrebi
<vlada> to je sve sto mi pise za drivere
<promis> pravo da ti kažem nemam pojma kako to da rproveriš
<promis> najočiglednija je razlika u izgledu interfejsa
<promis> u menijim aitd
<promis> nikad nisam ni video taj netbook ubuntu
<promis> on ima taj unity interfejs
<promis> no nebitno
<promis> da li je na pnel dodat: notification area
<promis> panel
<vlada> ne
<promis> pa dodaj ga onda
<vlada> u sistemu je?
<promis> desni klik na panel pa odaberi: add to panel
<promis> pa onda iz spiska dodaj notification area
<vlada> dimovana mi je ta opcija, vidim je ali nemogu da je pokrenem
<promis> koja opcija, add to pnel?
<vlada> da. imam samo preferences i about moguce opcije
<promis> pokreni sledeću komandu pa mi reci dali ispisuje neki broj: pgrep nm-applet
<promis> čudno je to da neće, da se nisi ti pogrešno logovao na sistem, tipa da si ušao u failsafe mod?
<vlada> 1216
<promis> dobro je znači da nm radi
<promis> aj pogledaj ovu stranicu i reci da li ti sitem izgleda kao na slikama http://www.ubuntu.com/netbook/features
<vlada> da, takav je
<promis> onda verovatno imaš netbook varjantu
<promis> imaš te ikone sa leve strane gde startujep programe?
<vlada> da, gornji red je identican, sa leve strane se razlikuju malo ikonice
<promis> okej, ali je taj princip. dobro imaš netbook
<vlada> evo sta imam: Omilljeni, Datoteke i direktorijumi, Alatke, Grafika, Igre, Internet, Kancelarija, Programiranje, Zvuk i Video, Sistem
<promis> ajde pokreni netwokr manager pa vidi da se nisu izgubile konekcije: nm-connection-editor
<vlada> da, u ZIZCANA veza nema ni jedna konekcija. Obrisao sam je danas jer ona stara nije radila a novu nisam znao da napravim
<vlada> isto i za wifi
<promis> dobro, ajde prvo da sredimo tu žičanu
<promis> napravi novu
<vlada> ok
<promis> pre toga poveži kabal
<promis> a wifi antenu islkjuči
<vlada> onda necu imati ovaj internet, ajde mi molim te reci nekoliko koraka unapred
<promis> jel, pa znaći onda ta ti radi wifi konekcija
<vlada> ne, sa drugog kompa sam sa tobom.
<promis> pa, onda ne razumem
<promis> zašto bi ostao bez interneta
<vlada> trenutno imam lan konekciju na mom laptopu. onaj Dell je zenin laptop. Na zeninom ne radi ni Lan ni WiFi.
<promis> dobro. nisi me razumeo onda
<promis> na tom mini isključi antenu
<promis> to F2 Å¡to si spominjao
<vlada> e, u tome je problem, F2 dugme mi ne reaguje uopste
<promis> dobro ajde nema veze, priključi kabal i napravi novu konekciju
<promis> nadam se da imaš 2 kabla
<vlada_> evo me
<vlada_> nije uspelo
<vlada_> MAK adresa mi je ostala prazna
<vlada_> promis, hvala na pomoci. najradje bih sada reinstalisao novu verziju ubunta
<vlada_> koju mi preporucujes da instaliram?
<promis> mislim da ovo nije razlog za to
<vlada_> ok, sta mi predlazes?
<promis> pa da napraviš konekcije kako treba
<promis> mak adresa i treba da bude prazna tu se ništa ne upisuje
<promis> obriši postojeće wired konekcije i napravi novu
<vlada_> ok
<promis> stavi da ip4v adresa bude automatska preko dhcp
<promis> ako ti je uključen dhcp server na ruteru
<promis> ili jednostavno vidi podešavanja konekcije na svom laptopu pa napravi analogno tome
<vlada_> da, DHCP je postavljen na automatski, ukljucena je opcija "sam se povezi"
<promis> Å¡tikliraj i available to all users
<promis> i to bi trebalo da bude to
<vlada_> jel posle moram da resetujem ili bi trebalo odmah da proradi?
<promis> ne treba restart
<vlada_> ok, ajde probam jos jednom
<promis> pa zar nemaš 2 kabla?
<vlada_> nemam
<promis> a wifi na tvom laptopu?
<vlada_> imam SBB kablovski internet
<vlada_> imam WiFi od komsije. Ajde sad da ti pojasnim
<promis> pa onda ne znam kako da ti pomognem
<promis> čekaj
<promis> pokreni sad komandu na tom mini: ifconfig
<vlada_> Zena mi zivi u Sloveniji, bio sam za viken tamo i htedoh da budem pametan pa uradio update. Od tada nece da radi Wifi. Ona tamo ima samo WiFi i nisam nista mogao da uradim. Doneo ga ovde
<vlada_> ok, evo
<promis> i napiši mi šta ka
<vlada_> Ima dve konekcije eth0 i jedna lo
<promis> dobro
<promis> onda bi trebalo da radi wired
<promis> to je ta eth0
<promis> ako se ne poveže posle 1min, onda probaj da resetuješ mrežu ovako: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<vlada_> probacu to odmah, jer mi onako nije radila
<vlada_> e, na kraju mi je ispisao No DHCPOFFERS received. Da probam to isto ali sa kablom?
<promis> pa zar nisi probao sa kavblom
<promis> kako si mislio da radi ako nije priljučen
<vlada> probao sve, ne vredi
<ZoLA95> e ljudi koji program ima da narezem iso image......
<ZoLA95> atlanta 777 mi je rekao ali sa mzaboravio
<Anpu> ja koristim k3b
<ZoLA95> ma daj bilo sta sto je lako za upotrebu
<ZoLA95> i narezo sam ubuntu 10.10..i javlja mi da imam 1 gresku dali je to sto sam rezao na veliku brzinu
<Anpu> ja uglavnom stavim na automatic
<promis> koji sistem koristiš ZoLA95
<ZoLA95> imam xp, mada sam ga juce sjebo...ali bih da koristim ubuntu 10.10 ili suse
<ZoLA95> stoooo.
<ZoLA95> moram da repair XP
<ZoLA95> pojebo sam ga sa ubuntom
<promis> na kom sistemu režeš
<ZoLA95> XP
<promis> cdburnerXP
<ZoLA95> daj link
<promis> e jebiga
<ZoLA95> stooo
<promis> hoćeš i veš da ti operem
<ZoLA95> ma jok...
<promis> http://cdburnerxp.se/en/download
<ZoLA95> samo mi daj link
<ZoLA95> tooo
<promis> ne smeš da budeš gotovan ZoLA95
<alibaba> ako ne uspeš da narežeš narezaću ti ja pa ti poštom pošaljem, inače to radim u slobodno vreme :-)
<ZoLA95> hahahah jesi lik......
<ZoLA95> lol
<ZoLA95> nisam slepac :D
<alibaba> brate samo mi reci jer me baš zanima, zašto ti je bilo teško kucati u google download cdburnerxp
<ZoLA95> ma nisam znao kako se zove za ovaj mi je rekao atlanata777
<ZoLA95> bas je vrh
<alibaba> pa rekao ti čovek kako se zove pa si tražio link al nebitno
<ZoLA95> pa nisam znao kako se zove
<gashoga> pozdrav svima
<crveni> dobro vece
<crveni> simpaticna ova olujiceva prezentacija o postavljanju pitanja :)
<acinic> poz
<combuster> o/
<acinic> sta se radi
<acinic> ?
<combuster> nista posebno, smor :) tj uziva se :)
<combuster> ti ?
<acinic> http://www.tp-link.com/products/productDetails.asp?pmodel=TL-WN722N
<acinic> kako sa ovim da se uhvati neka wireless mreza ?
<acinic> koja nije zasticena
<acinic> To moze
<acinic>  :)
<combuster> jel to cudo radi pod linuxom ?
<combuster> koji je chip ?
<acinic> nemam ja to
<acinic> cujem da moze
<crveni> izgleda da je atheros u pitanju
<combuster> ako je atheros onda ok - laganeza
<crveni> AlignTM  technology is announced by Atheros Communications, Inc, which is a leading developer of advanced semiconductor system solutions for wireless and wired communications
<acinic> ma radi se o tome da se lovi free
<acinic> nezasticene mreze ili?
<crveni> pa to moras sam da trazis ...
<crveni> ili kismet pa one wep da krsis
<combuster> ma zasticene - nezasticene - isto se hvata
<crveni> to kazu da je bar lako
<combuster> evo ti youtube pun tutoriala kako se to radi
<combuster> a imas i na netu mali milion upustava
<acinic> aha ok
<crveni> koliko kosta ovaj usb?
<acinic> oko 1800
<crveni> divota, 150mbps utaknes u svoj win7 i nakacis se na adsl od 1,5mbps :)
<crveni> vozi misko :)
<acinic> ma da
<acinic> mada meni to ne treba
<acinic> a nisam na 7
<acinic>  :p
<crveni> ;)
<crveni> na 8?
<acinic> mint
<crveni> test dev?
<crveni> win8 lol
<crveni> nego moze li neko da mi objasni sto poleude FF sa ovim najavljenim verzijama?
<crveni> do kraja godine 5 6 i 7 treba da izadje
<crveni> koji im je moj?
<gashoga> ako ako
<gashoga> samo nek prave zaebate stvari
<gashoga> :D
<crveni> to mora da je zbog win korisnika koji valjda misle da je ff 4 matoriji od ie 7 lol
<crveni> kod mene ff 4 jako lose radi. krsi se , zaglavljuje ...
<crveni> kako je kod vas?
<acinic> ne koristim to
<acinic> Chromium
<crveni> ja kombinujem ta dva a sad sam i operu ukljucio
<crveni> vreme je za film. pozdrav
<acinic> poz
#ubuntu-rs 2011-04-13
<sale87> zdravo ljudi
<sale87> ima li koga da koristi emacs, treba mi mala pomoć (ovi na #emacs se ne javljaju)
<maletaski> join #ubuntu-rs-admin
<acinic> poz
<acinic> Sta je Zeitgeist?
<acinic> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/09/ubuntu-software-centre-with-a-pinch-of-zeitgeist-more-please/
<Atlantic777> acinic: zeitgeist je pokret koji želi da promeni ceo svet, valjda... :D
<Atlantic777> ideja je da roboti radi Å¡ta god mogu da urade, a ljudi se posvete kreativnim poslovima
<Atlantic777> da stvaraju nešto novo, jer robotima to baš i ne ide :)
<nikolam> cjao Atlantic777 :) bzz bzzz
<nikolam> bzzz kkao ste bz bzz
<Atlantic777> poz
<nikolam> :)
<Atlantic777> kako sam? Binarno... ubi me ova digitalna elektronika.
<acinic> treba mi neki repo za vlc
<acinic> ?
<acinic> kako da updejtujem na ovu novu verziju 1.1.9?
<Atlantic777> acinic: auu bio je neki dobar ppa kad je izašao vlc 1.1 sa onom vdpau podrškom, vidi na forumu
<Atlantic777> sigurno ima
<acinic> hvala
<Atlantic777> I jesi li siguran da želiš 1.1.9?
<Atlantic777> Koji sad koristiš?
<Atlantic777> Mislim da je 1.1.8 značajno stabilniji od 1.1.9.
<acinic> 1.1.5
<acinic> St?
<nikolam> ahaha
<acinic> Sta fali ovom 1.1.9?
<Atlantic777> Zato Å¡to je 1.1.9 maskiran i u gentoo testing grani. :P
<Atlantic777> Sigurno s razlogom. :D
<Atlantic777> A 1.1.8 Å¡ljaka kako treba. :)
<acinic> SMplayer mi kilavo radi!
<acinic> Nesto da li nije uparen lepo sa Mplayerom.
<nikolam> acinic, pa pogledaj lepo na launchpad/ubuntu pa udari pretragu po imenom za nekim PPA koji ima noviji
<nikolam> ima i nepodrzanih na dnu na precici posle pretrage, pa i to otvori
<acinic> ok, da probam
<acinic>  ;)
<nikolam> tako ja postavljem Simanki (Seamonkey) najnoviji, tako sto dodam PPA koji odrzava neki tip za sebe. Ovaj zvanicni/security je imao dosta porodjajnih muka
<acinic> A kako se ubacuje kljuc?
<acinic> https://launchpad.net/~n-muench/+archive/vlc
<acinic> Nasao sam ovaj ppa
<acinic> Medjutim posle refresa prikazuje fejled.
<acinic> Odradio sam ga.
<acinic> https://launchpad.net/~ferramroberto/+archive/vlc
<acinic> Odavde!
<acinic>  :p
<promis> Vlasničkom softveru se ne može verovati!
<acinic> Ma jes?lol
<nikolam> promis, ej skoro je jedan krenuo da portuje chromium na freebsd i solarise. I zamisli ludaka, dodao sve sto je pisao kao zatvoreni kod natovaren na chromium i trazi d amu se plati za svaku kopiju.. Sacuvaj boze.
<nikolam> Ja mislim da tja ne moze da koristi IME chromium kao takvo, ko zna sta je ubacio u to binarno izdanje
<nikolam> Sve je to kad s ekoristi licenca koja ne stiti slobodu i ne obavezuje da ostaje otvoreno.
<promis> rekoh ja ;)
#ubuntu-rs 2011-04-14
 * maletaski is away: I'm busy
#ubuntu-rs 2011-04-15
<nikolam> e jesu ga ujebali s ovim FF4, em ti treba pola sta da namestiš sve gde treba da stoji kkao bog zapoveda, nego mi nije jasno gde će ljudi da vide podrazumevana podešavanja za dodatke (noscript na primer) koja ti trebaju svakodnevno pi pregledu strana
<nikolam> i još ono umobolno pojavljivanje oblačića sa prečicama, kao u hromijumu, ma njesra
<nikolam> dr
<nikolam> dr
<nikolam> držim se ja simankija, to okruženje znam od.. 96, jebi ga, sve je logičnije i ne premešta se kako kome šta padne na pamet iz izdanaj u izdanje..
<nikolam> http://www.seamonkey-project.org/ , http://www.seamonkey-project.org/doc/2.0/screenshots ,
<nikolam> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/seamonkey , https://launchpad.net/~seamonkey2/+archive/seamonkey2
<webmasteryoda> aloha
<webmasteryoda> ima li koga
<webmasteryoda> :D
<promis1> ima
<webmasteryoda> ooo promise kućo stara
<webmasteryoda> šta ima druže
<promis1> eto, ništa spec
<promis1> skidaju se demoi nekih igrica
<webmasteryoda> software center ili nešto drugo
<promis1> sa sajtova
<webmasteryoda> aha... k k
<promis1> imaš probleme sa šđčćž
<webmasteryoda> hmmm.... kod mene sve izgleda ok
<promis1> dao bih 5$ za ovaj humble indie bundle, ali nemam kako da platim
<webmasteryoda> evo sad sam baš video..... deluje skroz ok
<webmasteryoda> a zašto to ne odradiš preko neke vise elektron
<webmasteryoda> ili virtuon kartice
<promis1> nemam te kartice
<webmasteryoda> pa to se lako vadi
<webmasteryoda> odeš u bilo koju banku i tražiš da ti otvore debitnu karticu
<promis1> debitnu?
<webmasteryoda> ja to koristim za skype i za neke hosting pakete
<webmasteryoda> pa da..... znači ne kreditnu, nego debitnu
<webmasteryoda> to bukvalno znači da može da se troši samo ono što se uplati na nju
<webmasteryoda> i uvek se ide na varijantu da se ništa ne drži na kartici od sredstava
<promis1> da li je to u kompatibilno sa ovim pay pal?
<webmasteryoda> nego odeš i uplatiš i vratiš se kući i potrošiš
<webmasteryoda> koliko ja znam pay pal nema u srbiji
<promis1> pa kako onda da im platim
<webmasteryoda> pa koliko sam ja video ima i drugih načina
<webmasteryoda> čini mi se da sam video google elektronski novac
<promis1> PayPal and Amazon Payments
<webmasteryoda> a kod njih prebacuješ sa visom
<webmasteryoda> i google
<promis1> i google chesk out
<webmasteryoda> pa to ti je to
<webmasteryoda> kako idu naši kanali
<webmasteryoda> arch i kde
<webmasteryoda> ne mogu da se setim
 * maletaski is away: I'm busy
#ubuntu-rs 2011-04-16
<PsyTrance> jutro
<PsyTrance> paste s drugog kanala, da ne tipkam opet
<PsyTrance> [10:19:57] <   PsyTrance> | jutro
<PsyTrance> [10:20:24] <   PsyTrance> | nikako ne mogu skuziti automatsko micanje banova na eggdropu
<PsyTrance> [10:20:31] <   PsyTrance> | ne znam koji je to mod, probao sam vec sve
<PsyTrance> [10:20:46] <   PsyTrance> | znaci, bot mi pocisti sve banove s kanala
<PsyTrance> [10:21:10] <   PsyTrance> | citao sam help i man, nisam skuzio
<PsyTrance> [10:21:15] <   PsyTrance> | ako netko zna..
<fantastic001> poz
<fantastic001> jel ima neko ovde ko dobro stoji sa oop u c++ ???
<dungodung> fantastic001: da?
<fantastic001> dungodung: kako u c++ da jedna klasa nasledi 2 ?
<fantastic001> znaci metode od dve druge
<dungodung> class Nasledjena : public Osnovna1, public Osnovna2 { ... };
<fantastic001> ok
<fantastic001> hvala
<fantastic001> a jel zna ovde neko gtk ili gtkmm?
<fantastic001> ja znam qt i zelim sad gtkmm da naucim
<dungodung> pa imas na netu negde sigurno uputstva :)
<fantastic001> koliko sam video dokumentacija im nije bas toliko losa
<fantastic001> i jako je gtkmm slican qt-ju (signal/slot tehnika )
<fantastic001> trudi cu se da i njega naucim hehehe
<fantastic001> ali posle takmicenja
<fantastic001> koje mi je sutra
<fantastic001> iz informatike
<fantastic001> hehehe opet ja na ubuntu-rs , prisecam se starih dana na njemu :)
<Atlantic777> poz
 * maletaski is away: I'm busy
#ubuntu-rs 2011-04-17
<bp21000> Ljudi dobar dan!
<bp21000> Jel ima ovde nekoga ko koristi 11.04 i mt:s 3G modem?
<bp21000> A da mu ta kombinacija radi bez problema?
<srele> join #archlinux-rs
<webmasteryoda> želi li neko da ide na internet business forum u utorak
<promis> u Beogradu, u Hajatu ;)
<webmasteryoda> upravo tako
<webmasteryoda> ja idem, a ićiće i uroš
<promis> idem i ja
<webmasteryoda> imam 2 VIP ulaznice
<webmasteryoda> e super
<webmasteryoda> s kim ideš
<promis> treba bi jedan moj drug da ide
<webmasteryoda> ako nekome treba VIP ulaznica neka mi se javi
<Aleksa> Poz
<Aleksa> da li ja na MSI 610 laptop mogu da instaliram ubuntu
<Aleksa> tacnije da li ce mi rebati neki drajveri
<promis> Hehe, opet nije imao sreće.
<acinic> poz
<Atlantic777> poz
<acinic> Moze pomoc oko Conky-a?
<acinic>  :p
<Atlantic777> Juri Uroša. :D
<acinic> Sta se radi?
<Atlantic777> On ti je master za to. :D
<acinic> Ma nista extremno ne cu!
<acinic>  :D
<acinic> http://img189.imageshack.us/i/screenshotic.png/
<acinic> Sta nisam odradio?
<Atlantic777> Ajd prvo da te pitam šta si hteo da uradiš.
<acinic> Ja sam samo u home iskopirao conkyrc i big_rings.lua
<acinic>  Dobio sam ove conky fajlove od Punky-a
<acinic> Treba da budu krugovi.
<acinic> Krugova nema ali ima ove pozadine, to radi!
<acinic> Vidi se sat i ovo ostalo ali to treba da budu krugovi.
<Atlantic777> jesi li siguran da si pokrenuo sa dobrim conkyrc fajlom?
<Atlantic777> probaj conkyrc -c /putanja/do/.conkyrc
<Atlantic777> dugo se nisam igrao sa conkyjem, ali to mi jedino pada na pamet
<acinic> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Conky+Mint-lua?content=138873
<acinic> skinuo sam ovaj conky pa cu da vidim sta pise kod njega u uputstvu.
<acinic>  :D
<acinic> nema nikakvo uputstvo
<acinic> Ne ide! Nema krugova.
<acinic>  :@
<acinic> Ovako treba da izgleda
<acinic> http://www.dodaj.rs/?2f/Pa/1FFMmdCq/conky.png
<Atlantic777> Beretta021: ping
<ch4v1> Dobro vece svima
<ch4v1> imam pitanje za vas
<ch4v1> ako ima matematicara medju vama
<ch4v1> radim maturski rad iz matematike i potreban mi je dobar program za crtanje grafika
<ch4v1> tema mi je trigonometrijske jednacine
<Atlantic777> ch4v1: probaj gnuplot :)
<Atlantic777> ili još bolje da se upoznaš sa octave
<ch4v1> probao sam graphmonkey i on je ok ali ja bi nesto modularnije a opet tako jednostavno
<Atlantic777> probaj octave ili samo gnuplot
<ch4v1> hm octave jel tu ima mnogo nekih komandi da se uci?
<Atlantic777> to Å¡ta tebi treba je verovatno plot(sin(0:0.1:2*pi))
<Atlantic777> :)
<Atlantic777> a ima šta i da se uči
<Atlantic777> Šta ti tačno treba?
<Atlantic777> Možda znam i ovako napamet, mada se nisam nešto preterano zanimao (još).
<ch4v1> problem to je oba su koliko ja kapiram command-line driven
<Atlantic777> err, zašto ej to problem?
<Atlantic777> Jesi li koristio matlab?
<ch4v1> nisam jos uvek blizak sa comandom liijom,a narocito da bi radio tako nesto
<ch4v1> nikad :)
<promis> ko se komadne linije krije, bolje da ga nije. ;)
<ch4v1> meni to u sustini treba da bude sareno svaka f-ja u drugoj boji da izgleda lepo na oko a mislim da mi je preveliko mucenje da to radim u inkscape-u
<Atlantic777> ma slobodno ti to cepaj i svrati na forum ili vamo da pitaš kad nisi siguran
<Atlantic777> ma kakav inkscape :D
<ch4v1> jel mozda ima neki gui za octave ili gnuplot?
<Atlantic777> samo sad nisam siguran kako da se nalepe tri funkcije na jedan grafik, postoji subplot pa verovatno s njim nekako
<Atlantic777> pa postoji gui za octave pisan u qt, ali u njemu opet imaš octave konzolu :D
<Atlantic777> ma nije strašno pisati komande :)
<ch4v1> ako mozes nekako iz bookmarksa ili tako nesto neki link sa komandama
<ch4v1> izvinjavam se ako sam mnogo dosadan
<ch4v1> mada zaboravio sam da znam jednu pametnu komandu HELP :)
<Atlantic777> ne, ne... to se kod nas zove man ;)
<Atlantic777> vidi, octave komande nemaju baš neke veze sa bash konzolom
<Atlantic777> tako da ti tu ne pomaže neko predznanje
#ubuntu-rs 2012-04-09
<Mile> koji je najbolji program za pravljenje sajta?
<Mile> koji je najbolji program za pravljenje sajta?
<Mile> koji je najbolji program za pravljenje sajta?
<sweetofserbia> Dobar dan može li pooć kako da formatizujem  usb preko "Kubunta"?
<Atlantic777> hoćeš na klik ili komandu?
<sweetofserbia> Svejedno :)
<Atlantic777> hajde onda okači na paste.ubuntu.com ispis komande: sudo fdisk -l
<Atlantic777> praviš jednu particiju ili budžiš nešto specijalno?
<sweetofserbia> Evo
<sweetofserbia> Ne da vratim u normalu usb nakon nstalacije "Kubunta"
<Atlantic777> aham, ok
<sweetofserbia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/921598/
<sweetofserbia> I  puno Ti  se izvinjaam ukoliko sam bila  pre neprjatna prema Tebi :)
<sweetofserbia> *Iinjavam
<sweetofserbia> *Izvinjavam
<Atlantic777> a u koji filesystem hoćeš da foramtiraš?
<sweetofserbia> Колико знам треба у фат32?
<Atlantic777> pa zavisi kako hoćeš :D
<Atlantic777> instaliraj usput i gparted
<Atlantic777> s njime ti je najjednostavnije
<sweetofserbia> Жели да буде норалан за употребу
<sweetofserbia> Хала лепо
<Atlantic777> sdb1 je uređaj koji treba da formatiraš
<sweetofserbia> <Atlantic777 Е то је пооћ а не као неки који се прае паетни ) Хала елико
<sweetofserbia> "Root privileges are required for running GParted"
<Atlantic777> gksu gparted
<Atlantic777> ili gksudo gparted
<Atlantic777> moraš da ga pokreneš sa root privilegijama
<sweetofserbia> У терминалу кажеда није инсталиран
<Atlantic777> da nije neka greška u pisanju?
<Atlantic777> proveri
<sweetofserbia> Не, копирала сам како си ти написао
<Atlantic777> hajde kopiraj mi to Å¡ta si kopirala :D
<sweetofserbia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/921617/
<Atlantic777> pa ček, ti nemaš gksudo
<sweetofserbia> Инсталиран је, инсталирала сам га и преко команде у териналу тражи рестарт
<Atlantic777> ah, ček, ti si na kdeu
<Atlantic777> kdesudo gparted
<Atlantic777> izvini :)
<sweetofserbia> :) А шта да радим са овим инсталираним сада?
<Atlantic777> pa možeš da ga deinstaliraš (gksu)
<Atlantic777> ne smeta ti
<Atlantic777> a ne treba ti
<sweetofserbia> To  je /dev/sda1?
<Atlantic777> ne, sdb1
<sweetofserbia> /de/sdb be "1"
<Atlantic777>  /dev/sdb1
<sweetofserbia> Ali mi ne dovoljava  da formatiujem
<Atlantic777> a pokrenula si ga sa kdesudo?
<sweetofserbia> Da
<Atlantic777> i šta je tačno problem?
<sweetofserbia> Када кликнем левим кликом миша, опија "Формат" је празна
<Beretta021> o/
<Atlantic777> unmount
<Atlantic777> otkači ga, demontiraj, kako god
<Atlantic777> Beretta021: o/
<sweetofserbia> <Atlantic777  Брао, јеси МАЈСТОР ;)
<sweetofserbia> *Браво
<Atlantic777> ...
<Beretta021> sweet opet kineski mint? :D
<sweetofserbia> Шта је ти проокатору?
<Beretta021> :D
<sweetofserbia> Када си потребан ћутиш
<Beretta021> gledam svoja posla :P
<sweetofserbia> Тјаааааааааа
<sweetofserbia> А, кака посла гледаш сада?
<sweetofserbia> Посао ти је овде да провоцираш?
<sweetofserbia> Теби и оном  пијаном алкосу би могли да отворе засебан канал
<sweetofserbia> Леп дан ·̵̭̌✽̤̥̈̊·̵̭̌٭صٌّبَْـٌّ.̥̥̲̣̣̣̥.̥̥̲.̥̥̲̣̣̣̥ـََآ'إْحٌ·̵̭̌✽̤̥̈̊·̵̭̌آلًـّْ.̥̥̲̣̣̣̥.̥̥̲.̥̥̲̣̣̣̥ـّْوَرًدَ٭·̵̭̌✽̤̥̈̊·̵̭̌ Хвала Atlantic777
<Mile> Koji je program najbolji za pravljenje sajta?
<Beretta021> mislis na nesto tipa dreamviewer?
<Mile> da
<Beretta021> hm tesko
<Beretta021> bar koliko ja znam
<Beretta021> imas eclipse
<Beretta021> ali u njemu samo kuckas
<Beretta021> imas i preview
<Mile> ok
<Mile> Kada instaliram Eclipse da li je potrebno jos neki dodatak za pravljanje android aplikacije i web sajtove
<Beretta021> za android pojma nemam
<Beretta021> za sajtove treba
<Beretta021> samo ne znam kako se zove
<Beretta021> potrazi na netu
<TildaTurn> <O
<nikolja> pozdrav
<TildaTurn> pozdrav nikolja
<Mile> zna li neko kako da instaliram Java SE Development Kit 7u3 ????
<Mile> odavde sam skinuo 32bit verziju i tar.gz i rpm
<Mile> http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/downloads/jdk-7u3-download-1501626.html
<Atlantic777> otpakuj ga, pa vidi ta ima unutra
<Atlantic777> a bas ti treba ta verzija, zasto ne iz repoa?
<Mile> otpakovao i ima nesto
<Atlantic777> sigurno ima i neki PPA
<Atlantic777> ajd daj ls za taj dir na paste.ubuntu.com
<Mile> ja pisem ovo
<Mile> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre galternatives
<Mile> ali nece kaze da ne moze da nadje pakete
<Atlantic777> a ta ti treba, jre ili jdk?
<Mile> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre galternatives
<Mile> to mi treba
<Mile> al evo sta kaze
<Atlantic777> apt-cache search jre
<Mile> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source
<Mile>  E: Package sun-java6-jre has no installation candidate
<Mile> to kaze pisem ovo gore sto si reko
<Atlantic777> i vidi ovo
<Atlantic777> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-jre-on-ubuntu-11-10-oneiric.html
<Atlantic777> mislim da sam poslednji put tako instalirao JRE ^
<Mile> instalira
<Mile> uzeo sam samo jre ovo ostalo mi netreba
<Mile> tnx za pomoc
<Atlantic777> nista, nista... dva piva
<Mile> hehe vazi :)
<Mile> Atlantic777
<Mile> kako da instaliram fajl koji na kraju ima .bin
#ubuntu-rs 2012-04-10
<anons> hi all
<Mile> da li koristi neko od vas eclipse imam jedno pitanje
<Mile> Da li neko radi u eclipse imam jedno pitanje?
<Mile> ima li neko ziv?
<Mile> Atlantic777 spasilac
<Atlantic777> sta si sad zeznuo? :D
<Mile> ekslodirao mi laptop
<Mile> :D
<Mile> salim se, ovako instalirao sam eclipse
<Mile> sta je potrebno od pluing-ova za pravljenje sajta
<Atlantic777> pravis sajt u eclipse?
<Mile> pa nzm u koji program neko odavde mi rece da moze u eclipse
<Mile> ja znam da je eclipse za C+ i ostale jezike
<Atlantic777> i ja sam razmisljao nesto da odem na pecanje danas - sutra, ali moram prvo da nabavim podmornicu
<Atlantic777> ne, eclipse je razvojno okruzenje, nebitno za koji jezik
<Atlantic777> a kakav ti sajt hoces da pravis?
<Mile> ma nista posebno
<Mile> :)
<Mile> samo nmz koji program za linux znam za win Dreamwiver
<Atlantic777> hoces da imas sajt kao reklamu, da to bude nesto gde ce se redovno objavljivati ili gomila nekih korisnih informacija?
<Atlantic777> dreamweaver je smece :P
<Mile> znam..
<Mile> ocu sajt ima neke info neke slike da stavim i nekoliko textbox-a za upisivanje
<Mile> i to sto se upise da ga zapamtim ja msm da moze to preko mySQLD
<Mile> samo znm koji program da koristim nista posebno mi ne treba
<Atlantic777> huh, nije bitan program, vec sta pravis
<Atlantic777> html, php, javascrit, sql, mysql, ajax, jquery, css
<Atlantic777> sta od toga ne znas ili znas?
<Mile> znam od prilike sve mozda malo manje ajax, jquery
<Mile> pa nzm ajd php
<Mile> na brzinu da sklepam to
<Mile> html
<Mile> html
<Atlantic777> dobro, a koja je razlika izmedju mysql i sql?
<Mile> reko sam mysqld
<Atlantic777> ja te ptiam da li znas koja je razlika izmedju mysql i sql :D
<Atlantic777> I koliko vremena planiras da ulozis u ucenje? Mesec dana, pola godine, 5 godina?
<Mile> ja sam samo trazio program za pravljenje sajta, DA TE PODSETIM :)
<Atlantic777> a ja te lepo pitam sta hoces da bih mogao da ti odgovorim
<Atlantic777> ako neces da ti pomognem, ok... ja odo da gledam seriju :D
<Mile> daj nesto slicno dreamwiveru reko ti na brzinu samo da ubacim text, slike i textbox za upisivanje nista vise
<Atlantic777> aptana
<Atlantic777> ayatana
<Atlantic777> komposer
<Atlantic777> ovako iz glave, ako se dobro secam
<Mile> ovo 3 programa ili ?
<Atlantic777> da, tri programa
<Atlantic777> za ayatanu nisam siguran
<Atlantic777> znam da je bilo nesto tako :D
<Atlantic777> ne, ayatana je nesto drugo
<Atlantic777> da, i nvu mozes da probas
<Mile> sva 3 nisu tacna ne mogu da ih nadjem u ubuntu software
<Atlantic777> da, jesu tacna, samo se ne nalaze u ubuntu sofverskom centru
<Atlantic777> kompozer, nvu i aptana studio
<Mile> koja od ta 3 sad :)
<Atlantic777> ne znam, ne bavim se web dizajnom
<Atlantic777> to ces morati da probas sam
<Atlantic777> inace, ako znas sta radis, obican editor teksta ti je dovoljan
<Atlantic777> vim, emacs...
<Atlantic777> a ovako drugarski savet, batali pravljenje sajtova od nule, bolje da ucis da pravis teme i pluginove za wordpress i administraciju wordpressa
<Atlantic777> mozda da bacis pogled i na plone i drupal i django
<Atlantic777> a ako bas bas hoces da pravis nesto svoje, onda bi moj izbor bio flask
<Mile> ma znam normalno ko ce da pravi sajt od 0, nego ja nesto testiram pa mi treba na brzinu
<Mile> samo dva ulazna txtbox-a i to je to nista vise
<Atlantic777> ja bih to iskuckao u vim da mi treba
<nikolja> dobar dan
<Mile> dobar dan
<Mile> Atlantic777 odlican je ovaj kompozer taman to sto mi treba, tnx
<Atlantic777> Mile: super, taman mozes na http://wiki.ubuntu-rs.org da zapises uputstvo kako si ga instalirao :D
<Mile> sto?
<Mile> iso sam preko ubuntu software centar i samo install sam kliknuo
<Atlantic777> aham, ima ga u repou... ok onda
<TildaTurn> <O
<nikolja> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/04/kubuntu-finds-new-sponsor.html
#ubuntu-rs 2012-04-11
<nikolja> o/
<Mile> Atlantic777 spasioce javi se :)
<Atlantic777> sta je sad? :D
<Mile> znas gore u desnom uglu
<Mile> ima ikonica za stelovanje zvuka i email
<Atlantic777> da..
<Mile> ?
<Mile> e
<Mile> kad kliknem na email nista se ne desava?
<Atlantic777> ubuntu 10.10?
<Mile> 04
<Atlantic777> argh, hteo sam da napisem 11.10 :D
<Atlantic777> 10.04... to je stari systray... cek da se setim :D
<Mile> ajd samo polako :)
<Atlantic777> a koji mail client koristis, uopste? evolution ili thunderbird?
<Atlantic777> ne znam, stvarno nemam ideju ni kako izdebagovati to
<Atlantic777> cek da pitam glavonje na #ubuntu
<Atlantic777> Mile: e, i da li je to uvek bilo tako ili je odjednom prestalo da radi?
<Mile> tek sam danas to prvi put kliknuo
<Mile> trebao mi email i iso preko sajta da pogledam postu pa sam posle toga vido da ima program za to
<Atlantic777> nista, lepo otvori evolution ili instaliraj thunderbird pa odatle kreni dalje
<Atlantic777> nije ti bitan toliko taj indicator
<Mile> ok
<Mile> Atlantic777 kako se brise program koji je instaliran preko .deb ?
<Beretta021> preko synaptica mozes
<Atlantic777> iz softverskog centra?
<Atlantic777> ili synaptic
<Mile> nema ga
<Atlantic777> vidi u synapticu
<Mile> sad cu da pogledam synaptic
<Atlantic777> ako bas, bas nece, onda peske sa dpkg
<Beretta021> nemoguce da nema
<Mile> nema ga ni u synaptic
<Atlantic777> a siguran si da je instaliran?
<Beretta021> proveri ime
<Beretta021> da i to
<Beretta021> :D
<Mile> nema ga
<Beretta021> koji program?
<bocke> a kako misliš preko deba? :)
<bocke> make install?
<bocke> samo malo smeta
<Beretta021> bocke: ne zavitlavaj :)
<bocke> kontam da nije prepisoa paket
<Mile> ma neki, skinuo sam ga sa neta
<bocke> smetam*
<Mile> nebi da ga imenujem :)
<Beretta021> ccc i ti krekovi
<Beretta021> D:
<Mile> koji krekovi?
<Mile> zna li neko kako se brise?
<Beretta021> salim se mile
<Mile> naso sam
<Mile> sudo dpkg -r package_name
<sebojand> pozdrav narode
<sebojand> Atlantic777:
<sebojand> si tu
<Atlantic777> sebojand: jesam...
<sebojand> cuj kupio sam nov komp
<sebojand> e sad sta je pametnije da uradim
<sebojand> da istaliram 11.10
<sebojand> ili da sacekam
<sebojand> jos par dana
<sebojand> pa da istaliram
<sebojand> 12.04
<Atlantic777> ako možeš da se strpiš, sačekaj
<Atlantic777> ako ne možeš, onda instaliraj betu
<Atlantic777> verujem da su je već lepo ispeglali
<sebojand> znaci vec bio naviko na lix :D i sad vucem mis levo da mi sikoci onaj bar lol
<sebojand> cek ako istaliram betu
<sebojand> oce moce da se uradi update
<sebojand> na 12.04 lts?
<Atlantic777> da, bez problema, verovatno
<sebojand> e sad
<sebojand> koje da skinem
<sebojand> http://ubuntu.etf.bg.ac.rs/releases//precise/
<sebojand> moj je amd
<sebojand> 64-bit PC (AMD64) desktop CD
<sebojand> to?
<Atlantic777> da
<sebojand> Atlantic777:
<sebojand> ubuntu-12.04-beta2-desktop-amd64
<sebojand> ovo sam skino
<sebojand> nije u raru
<sebojand> to je onako kak se zove
<sebojand> u pm
<sebojand> za demon tuls u isu je mislim
<sebojand> da u isu je
<sebojand> nemora mda ga raspakujem
<sebojand> samo ga narezem ako
<sebojand> kao
<sebojand> iso?
<sebojand> da bude butabilan
<sebojand> i to je to
<maletaski> da
<maletaski> narežeš ga kao image na cd
<sebojand> ok
<sebojand> jbt
<sebojand> jel moguce
<sebojand> da sam kupio 10
<sebojand> cdova
<sebojand> dvd-a
<sebojand> i da ni jedan ne valja
<sebojand> ili mi nesto ne valja u racunau
<sebojand> racunaru
<sebojand> pa nece da vidi cd
<sebojand> a sve je novo
<Luigi021> probaj na drugom racunaru
<sebojand> nemam na lap topu
<sebojand> rezac
<Luigi021> ne nego
<Luigi021> da vidis da li je do cda
<Luigi021> ili do kompa
<sebojand> aha
<sebojand> cek da vidim
<sebojand> ;
<sebojand> :D
<Luigi021> :)
<sebojand> sve neverujem
<sebojand> odake si ti
<sebojand> si okolina nsa
<sebojand> posto viidm
<sebojand> 021
<Luigi021> ja ja
<Luigi021> ja sam beretta021
<Luigi021> samo sam na drugom kompu :P
<sebojand> pa radi mi citac :D
<sebojand> digo sam sistem
<sebojand> haha
<sebojand> :D
<sebojand> moguce da cdovi
<sebojand> ne valjaju
<Luigi021> hahaha
<sebojand> cdovi imaj samo beli omot
<sebojand> od gore
<sebojand> nista ne pise
<Luigi021> :)
<Luigi021> cuveni noname
<Luigi021> :)
<Atlantic777> Noname? Dobra firma, malo su popustili na kvalitetu poslednjih godina, ali inače... :)
<sebojand> ne mog uda verujem da ni jedan ne radi :D
<sebojand> kako da dignem sad ubuntu
<sebojand> o boze
<Atlantic777> imaš li flash pri ruci?
<Atlantic777> probaj se unetbootin
<sebojand> ma dao sam ga devojci
<sebojand> neki seminarski radi nesto
<Atlantic777> Pa ništa, onda ti ostaje još PXE i netboot, wubi ili eventualno nekako nabudžiti chroot sa cygwin. :D
<sebojand> Luigi021:
<sebojand> si tu
<Luigi021> ja
<sebojand> cuj brate
<sebojand> radi cd
<sebojand> sad sam narezo kao obican
<sebojand> a kad ocu iso da rezem
<sebojand> on kaze
<sebojand> da ne postoji cd
<sebojand> sta to moze biti
<sebojand> pitanje
<Luigi021> uf
<Luigi021> cime rezes?
<sebojand> ashampo
<sebojand> na winu sam
<Luigi021> uf
<Luigi021> ne znam sta je
<Luigi021> ja sam na winu preko ultraiso rezao
#ubuntu-rs 2012-04-12
<sebojand> Luigi021:
<sebojand> naso sam kako da rezem
<sebojand> vidi ja sam ubuntu skino
<sebojand> u iso formatu je
<sebojand> reci mi jel mogu tako da ga i narezem
<sebojand> ?
<sebojand> ili moram ad ga raspakujem
<TildaTurn> <O
<ruvida> zz
<ruvida> jel ima nekog?
<Mile> zz
<ruvida> e jel si ti admin ?
<Mile> nisam admin
<ruvida> ok..e brate jel moze pomocx
<ruvida> ?
<Mile> ajd
<Mile> samo pozuri za 5min krecem
<ruvida> hocu vec 100 god da predjem na ubuntu al ne mogu nikako da podesim u dos-u da mi se podize sa cd-a...ustv nemam nikakve funkcije tastatura mi ne radi bukvalno kad mi se ukljucuje komp...tako da nikako ne mogu nista da uradim
<Mile> preko cega ti je tastatura prikljucena
<Mile> usb ili obican konektor za tastaturu
<Mile> i sta pretiskas dok se podize bios
<ruvida> usb
<ruvida> del
<ruvida> al nista se ne dogadja
<Mile> imas 2 mogucnosti
<ruvida> nisu mi ni ukljucene lampice num lock ni caps lock nista
<Mile> 1. da pogledas da li se tvoj bios odaziva na del, mozda je F2 ili neko drugo dugme
<Mile> 2. da prikljucis obicnu tastaturu i podesis u biosu da vidi usb tastaturu, ili odma tad da podesis cd da se boot
<ruvida> ok hvala ti brate..
<Mile> nista, sto se tice podesavanja usb tastature u bios mozes da vidis na google sigurno da ima, mozda i na youtube ima
<ruvida> ok..
<Mile> odo ja, kasnije dolazim pa ako zaglavi negde zovi
<Mile> pozz
<Mile> Atlantic777 kakav je ovaj ubuntu 12 ?
<Atlantic777> Mile: ne znam, nisam jos stigao da isprobam, ali posto je LTS i treba da radi 5 godina, bice dobar.
<Mile> sta mu dodje to LTS i sta da li ce tek za 5god novi da izlazi?
<Atlantic777> !lts
<lubotu3> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<Atlantic777> !precise
<lubotu3> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<Atlantic777> !lucid
<lubotu3> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004 - Supported until April 2013 (Desktop), April 2015 (Server)
<Atlantic777> !release
<lubotu3> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Atlantic777> Mile: jasnije?
<Mile> jasno
<Mile> pustio sam ga jos pre 30min da se skida da vidim kakav je...
<Mile> sta je ovo Received a CTCP VERSION from Atlantic777 ??
<Atlantic777> Mile: samo sam proverio da li koristiš xchat,k ako ne koristiš da te uputim na http://wiki.ubuntu-rs.org/Xchat pošto vidim da se često ovde.
<Mile> koristim :)
<Mile> Atlantic777 kako u ovom novom ubuntu 12 da vratim onaj stari izgled
<Mile> tj. ocu da imam u gornjem delu ekrana Applications Places System
<Mile> a ne ono sa strane
<Atlantic777> Mile: ima nešsto sa classic. A taj „stari izgled“ ne postoji već 2 godine, kraj, gotovo, mrtvo, nema. :D
<Atlantic777> I nije samo ubuntu, jednostavno, promenili su.
<Mile> i nikako ne moze da se vrati?
<Atlantic777> Ne, to ne postoji više.
<Atlantic777> Postoji ubuntu classic, ali ne znam kako to funkcioniše.
<Atlantic777> Postoji mate, koji je neki shell za gnome 3 koji navodno liči na gnome 2.
<Atlantic777> A gnome 2 je ono šta tražiš.
<Atlantic777> xfce je uleteo kao zamena za stari gnome 2
<Atlantic777> Kasniš jedno 2 godine sa reakcijom.
<Atlantic777> Gnome 2 još uvek postoji valjda samo na debianu.
<Mile> pa reko ti ja koristim 10.04 i extra mi je
<Mile> malopre sam gledao ovaj 12 ali uopste mi se ne svidja ono sa strane
<Atlantic777> probaj da ga koristiš, meni se sviđa
<Atlantic777> mislim, barem mi odgovara za netbook
<Atlantic777> A eno i ćale se na desktopu ne buni.
<Mile> probao al ne uspeva, ovamo nemam lepo sortirane app, nmz nekako sam se naviko na ovaj i nebi ga menjao uopste
<Mile> jbg cekam gnome 4 :D
<Atlantic777> zapravo, izgleda da može da se vrati
<Atlantic777> nisam ni gledao :)
<Mile> ajd pisi pls :)
<Atlantic777> Caka je da instaliraš paket koji se zove gnome-panel, samo ne znam šta tu sve neće raditi posle.
<Mile> jer to preko synaptic
<Atlantic777> kako god hoćeš
<Atlantic777> a moja ti je preporuka da malo isprobaš unity, nije to toliko loše kao što se čini na prvi pogled :)
<Atlantic777> zapravo, to uopšte nije loše :D
<Mile> sta je unity?
<Atlantic777> unity je to u šta gledaš trenutno :)
<Atlantic777> gnome 2 je bilo ono grafičko okruženje od ranije
<Atlantic777> a onda je zamenjeno sa unity na ubuntuu i sa gnome 3 na nekim drugim distribucijama
<Atlantic777> možeš ti i gnome 3 da isprobaš na ubuntuu, ali ja to nisam čačkao, jednostavno mi ne treba
<Mile> ok, sta sad u synaptic da trazim
<Atlantic777> gnome-panel, valjda
<Mile> jos kad bi znao gde je synaptic
<Mile> bilo bi odlicno
<Mile> eto vidis o tome ti pricam
<Mile> Atlantic777 ziv li si?
<Atlantic777> pritisni windows key i upiši synaptic
<Atlantic777> ili odeš jednostavno na applications kada pritisneš windows key
<Atlantic777> ili klikneš na dash u launcheru (ono čudo sa leve strane, prva ikona)
<Atlantic777> Ne budi lenj, isprobaj na šta to liči.
<Mile> trazio sam u pretragu u ono prvo nema ga
<Mile> nema synaptic
<Atlantic777> e i ja sam glup, synaptic je izbačen pre jedno 3 verzije, može se opet instalirati :D
<Atlantic777> u stvari, nisam siguran da li je izbačen ili nije...
<Atlantic777> potraži software center
<Mile> instaliram ga uveliko :)
<Mile> potrazio sam pre toga u sc nema
<Atlantic777> Å¡ta nema?
<Atlantic777> onda ti lepo otvori terminal pa pokreni ovo: sudo apt-get install synaptic gnome-panel
<Atlantic777> i uživaj
<Atlantic777> ja idem da radim nešto pametno, a ti se igraj :D
<Mile> candidate neki nema
<Mile> nema neki installation candidate
<Mile> ...
<Atlantic777> sudo apt-get update
<Atlantic777> pre toga
<Atlantic777> pa onda opet to
<Mile> uradio sudo apt-get update
<Mile> i kaze da ima neki problem i da treba ponovo
<Mile> ja ponovo upisem i ponovo isto
<Atlantic777> A koji problem?
<Mile> mozda trebam iz roota
<Mile> al kad pisem su
<Mile> trazi mi pw
<Mile> a nzm koji je posto sam ga ukljucio preko live usb
<Atlantic777> kao prvo, sa su ne možeš da postaneš root
<Atlantic777> a kao drugo, mislim da nema password na live
<Atlantic777> probaj: sudo su
<Atlantic777> treće, šta ti sada pokušavaš? Samo se igraš sa live?
<Mile> Ocu da instaliram samo daj jbni gnome panellll
<Mile> si ispunjen sad zadovoljstvom sto si me kik?
<Mile> a?
<Mile> odma se vidi da si klinja neki
<Atlantic777> ne... ali ću te i banovati ako budeš provocirao :)
<Mile> pa banuj me boli me i ovako nikakvu pomoc do sad nisam dobio odavde
<Atlantic777> Koju grešku je apt-get prijavio?
<Atlantic777> Pa meni je pasulj ostao u drugim pantalonama, stvarno ne znam koju grešku si dobio.
<Mile> has no instalation candidate
<Atlantic777> a sa sudo apt-get update
<Mile> you may want to run apt-get update to correct these probleems
<Atlantic777> da li je sw centar pogreknut?
<Atlantic777> pokrenut*
<Mile> da
<Atlantic777> okači na paste.ubuntu.com kompletan ispis, piše tu još nešto
<Atlantic777> e, pa isključi sw centar
<Atlantic777> onda update, pa install
<Mile> msm nije ukljucen kliknuo sam na X
<Mile> cim sam vido da nema gnome panel
<Atlantic777> ok, onda ipak postavi ceo ispis koji izbaci sudo apt-get update
<Mile> sredio sam sve...
<Atlantic777> cool
<Mile> gnome-panel nema u synaptic...
<Atlantic777> apt-cache search gnome-panel
<Mile> instalirao sam ga sta sad idalje sve isto?
<Mile> uspeo sam da ga ukljucim
<Mile> ali mi smeda onaj sa leve strane meni
<Mile> kako njega da oljustim odatle?
<Atlantic777> izloguješ se i kada se loguješ izabereš gnome classic sesiju
<Atlantic777> tamo u login screenu
<Mile> trazi mi username i pw
<Mile> a na live usb sam koji je sad..
<Atlantic777> username: ubuntu
<Atlantic777> password prazan
<Atlantic777> ako se dobro sećam
<Mile> to bravo castim te sa sok, pivo si izgubio zbog kick :)
<Atlantic777> -.-
<Atlantic777> Ionako ovde nikada nisi dobio pomoć.
<Mile> gledam to da sredim sto pre i sad na pola sam stao a ti me kikujes kao da smo deca neka..
<nikolja> pozdrav
<Atlantic777> pozdrav nikolja
<Mile> pozz
<Atlantic777> Mile: zato što je ovo zvanični Ubuntu kanal, postoje zapisnici i isto bi se dogodilo i na kanalu #ubuntu. http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/04/12/%23ubuntu-rs.html
<Mile> ok, razumem ja to al nikog nisam uvredio, da bi sad iso kick
<Mile> nego ne vidim nigde Trash ikonicu ?
<Atlantic777> to se valjda podešava u gconf editoru, pod nautilusovim postavkama
<Atlantic777> ne znam, ne koristim matori gnome već dosta dugo
<Mile> kde koristis?
<Atlantic777> ne, koristim awesome
<Mile> kakav je on?
<Atlantic777> http://awesome.naquadah.org/images/6mon.medium.png
<Mile> koje su prednosti od gnome
<Atlantic777> Meni je najveća prednost što ne moram da koristim miš.
<Atlantic777> Sve radim iz terminala tako da mi to savršeno odgovara. A i lakši je na resursima.
<Mile> cekaj kazi mi da je ono gore tvoja soba?
<Atlantic777> nije, ali ličiće uskoro :D
<Atlantic777> sada imam samo 3 monitora ispred sebe :P
<Mile> od kolko ''
<Mile> ja gledam da uzmem jos jedan od 24'' Full HD led
<Atlantic777> 24" + 15.4" + 10.1"
<Atlantic777> imam na laptopu nakačen ovaj veliki, a prepisujem nešto sa netbooka :D
<Atlantic777> super je sa 2 monitora, ja ne mogu više druggačije :)
<Mile> znam da je super, samo sto u mom novcaniku nije tako super :)
<Atlantic777> a nisu sad skupi toliko
<Mile> ja sam komp. nabudzio zadnje sam uzeo SSD 120GB 550/540mb/s
<Atlantic777> nadam se da umeš i da ga koristiš kako treba :)
<Mile> ehhe zezaj zezaj
<Atlantic777> Recimo, nije dobra praksa stavljati swap na SSD.
<Atlantic777> Treba tako ukombinovati particije da su na SSD one koje nemaju mnogo sitnih čitanja/upisa.
<Atlantic777>  /boot je recimo super da bude na SSD.
<Mile> a chipset na mb je 990FXA
<uros1> Atlantic777: ping
<Atlantic777> uros1: pong
<Atlantic777> Mile: e chipsetove ne pratim.
<uros1> a gledam u logu
<uros1> neko pita za usv tastaturu
<uros1> usb
<uros1> suštinski
<uros1> rešenje je da se u biosu uključi usb legacy
<Mile> na taj komp. mi win7 zbog rendovanja i programiranja
<Atlantic777> uros1: da, da, znam za usb legacy, samo nisam tad bio online.
<Mile> http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3891#ov
<Atlantic777> Mile: a šta ti beše kuckaš? php i web?
<uros1> aha cool
<Mile> kakav web?
<Atlantic777> Mile: a neko me je pre neki dan pitao za eclipse, i neki IDE za web development.
<Mile> pa to kad sam trazio program za sajt pa mi neko adavde rece da moze iz eclipse...
<Atlantic777> E, zagazismo u offtopic, a i treba nešto da radim.
<Mile> i na onu maticnu sam zalepio sestojezgarni cpu i cepa samo tako
<Atlantic777> Hajde, čujemo se posle. U zdravlje!
<Mile> ajd pozz
<Mile> tnx za pomoc :)
<nikolja> laku noć o/
#ubuntu-rs 2012-04-13
<bastersnack> visual studio za Windows ,a za Ubuntu je...?
<Atlantic777> qtcreator
<Atlantic777> ili monodevelop
<Atlantic777> i glade, ali treba malo prakse
<Atlantic777> bastersnack: preporučujem ti ipak qtcreator
<bastersnack> thanks
<nikolja> dobar dan!
<nikolja> je l se nekom od vas dogodilo da posle upgrade-a ne vidite Unity u lightdm
<djole> Kada neki program obrišemo sa apt-get autoremove (ili apt-get purgeremove) obriše li apt sve njegove ostatke (SVE nepotrebne zavisnosti, konfiguraciske fajlove, module- sve što ima veze sa tim programom)?
<Atlantic777> autoremove uklanja pakete koji su nezavisni, dakle slobodni, za kojima ni jedan drugi paket više nema potrebe
<Atlantic777> remove uklanja određeni paket
<Atlantic777> purge uklanja i postavke tog paketa
<Atlantic777> nisam siguran, ali trebalo bi da purge ukloni čak i podešavanja koja se čuvaju u $HOME folderu korisnika
<Atlantic777> !purge
<lubotu3`> To purge all removed but not yet purged packages, use the following command: dpkg -l | awk '/^rc/{print $2}' |  sudo xargs dpkg -P
<Atlantic777> !remove
<Atlantic777> djole: ne, purge ne prčka po $HOME, to moraš sam da čistiš
<Atlantic777> ali uklanja konfiguracione fajlove iz /etc, na primer
<Atlantic777> Imaš problem sa nekim konkretnim paketom ili pitaš samo ovako?
<djole> Pitamo onako. Znači kombinacijom purge i autoremove(i komande koju je da lubotu) mogu da obrišem sve što ima veze sa nekim programom(uz dodatno čačkanje home foldera)?
<Atlantic777> da
<Atlantic777> ovo šta kaže lubotu ti verovatno ne treba, to je purge svih paketa koji su uklonjeni, ali za njih nije urađen purge
<djole> OK. Hvalaž
<nikolja> je l' to o Unity pričate?
<nikolja> meni se danas posle update, čitav Unity izbrisao
<nikolja> i Compiz
<nikolja> 12.04
<Atlantic777> update ili release upgrade?
<nikolja> update
<Atlantic777> ne znam, probaj da reinstaliraš meta-paket ubuntu-desktop
<nikolja> pa sam morao u terminalu da tty da kucam
<Atlantic777> !ubuntu-desktop
<lubotu3`> k/ed/x/l/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<nikolja> da, to sam i radio
<nikolja> našao upustvo na glavnom Ubuntu forumu
<nikolja> ako nekom bude zatrebalo
<nikolja> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1872211
<TildaTurn> <O
<darko> Danas sam apdjetovao Arch sa Openbox-om(u virtualbox-u posle mjesec dana) i ne radi mi skrolovanje, klik na točkić radi, ali ne mpgo da skrolam
<Atlantic777> darko: svrati na #archlinux-rs
<darko> ok, nisam ni znao da ima arch kanal(naš) :)
<Atlantic777> ima ovde još domaći kanala :D
#ubuntu-rs 2012-04-14
<nikolja> pozdrav
<derle> Podzrav. Da o sam drugaru CD Mint Lise, on je instalirao ali nikako nemože da podesi rezoluciju. Maksimalna rezolucija je 1024x7**, koja izgleda prilično loše na njegovom 22'' ekranu. Ima neku Nvidia Geforce (nForce?) grafičku, instaliran je je predloženi drajver (recomanded). X -configure izbacjue grešku tipa:vmglx module not found (pišem po sjećanju)
<Atlantic777> derle: svrati na kanal #linuxmint-srbija
<derle> @Atlantic777 Tamo nema nikog :D
<Atlantic777> derle: pa sačekaj malo :)
<promis> Samo da presvučemo majce ;)
<uros1> blaeks: ping
<blaeks> warzone
<blaeks> spasavamo ppnl
<uros1> :)
<uros1> vidim da ste se ućutali
<nikolja> laku noć o/
#ubuntu-rs 2012-04-15
<Icy_blue> Sretan Uskrs svima koji slave!
<nikolja> Srećan Uskrs ko slavi, ko ne slavi, dobar dan :)
<promis> Pozdrav društvo sa Slitaz 4.0 !
<Kostic> Зоп са ЦијаногенМода 7.1
<Kostic> :D
<Kostic> Добар Слитаз?
<promis> Bun
<promis> Bun je mali za svojih 35MB
<promis> Sve ide iz rama, onda si možeš mislit kak je brz
<Kostic> Имам у Пожаревцу неки 3.0... Које су разлике?
<promis> Jedina zamerka mi je što u tih 35MB nije stalo baš sve što treba. Nema video plejer, npr,
<promis> Velika je razlika u odnosu na 3.0
<promis> Mnogo je bolji 4.0
<promis> ima mnogo bolju administraciju sistema
<promis> napravili su jedan gui za sve
<Kostic> Ех сада. Шта ће ти видео. Користи анимирани .gif. :-)
<promis> paket menadžment je isto okej
<Kostic> Хм. Скинућу га следеће недеље. Постоји ли исо са програмима?
<promis> prilično rešava zavisnosti sam
<promis> ima dvd iso od 2GB
<promis> i riznica im je sasvim solidna
<promis> za grafičko okruženje su stavili openbox i lxpanel
<promis> i još neke stvari sa lxde
<promis> instalacija na hdd je mačiji kašalj
<Kostic> Још само да одраде повратни пренос 2.4 кернела зарад старијих машина и терај... :)
<promis> kernel je sada Linux slitaz 2.6.37-slitaz #2 SMP Wed Mar 7 10:36:39 CET 2012 i686 GNU/Linux
<Kostic> Било је доста критика  због тога
<Kostic> ДСЛ користи 2.4...
<promis> pa sad, ne znam tačno koji su im prioriteti, realno slitaz je za do pentium II
<promis> verzije softvera su im sveže
<promis> mislim, kako za Å¡ta, ali uglavnom je novije
<promis> Kad bi Ubuntu bio ovako brz, `de bi mu bio kraj
<promis> mada, momci iz Lubuntu se trude, i dosta su blizu ovome
<Kostic> Изгледа да се појавио дистрибутер за РасПи код нас. :)
<Kostic> Хехе, promis укључи РТС 1.
<Ddpbf> Христос чĕрĕлнĕ!
<promis> Kostic: nemem tv
<Kostic> Далиборе, каква су ово секташка слова? ццц. :)
<Kostic> Ваистину воскресе.
<Ddpbf> То је на чувашком
<Ddpbf> Kostic: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paschal_greeting
<Ddpbf> :D
<Kostic> " Alleluia!
<Kostic> aхахаха
<Kostic> Одох да вежбам мало математику.
<Mile> pozdrav
<uros1> :)
<Kostic> Поздрав ман.
<unuce> ima li koga/
<unuce> treba mi pomoc
<unuce> jel si tu  mozda'
#ubuntu-rs 2013-04-08
<joostvb> добро јутро
<profiler1982> da li phantenon shell moze da radi pored gnome-shell, cinnamon i unity-ja da da se ne kosi ni sa jednim od njih?
<profiler1982> zna li ko
<zpop> LiBRE! 11 je dostupan za preuzimanje https://libre.lugons.org
<vRBa> ima li zivih? :)
<TildaTurn> vRBa, ima :)
<profiler1982> pozz
<vRBa> TildaTurn e drago mi je, poz poz profiler1982
<vRBa> jel koristio neko nekad rubygem pod nazivom "t" na serveru?
<profiler1982> jel porobao ko phantenon shell
<TildaTurn> vRBa, gde si, sta ima? .. nema te na jabber :)
<vRBa> guzva, sad povremeno svratim ovde i to je to :)
<TildaTurn> ma ok :)
<Atlantic777> vRBa: svrati na #lugons i pitaj tockitja, on je rubymaster u okolini. ;)
<vRBa> Atlantic777 važi, hvala :)
#ubuntu-rs 2013-04-09
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Moje iskustvo sa Steam-om ... : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-moje-iskustvo-sa-steam-om
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Konferencija: Informacione tehnologije i troškovi obrazovnog sistema Srbije : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-konferencija-informacione-tehnologije-i-troskovi-obrazovnog-sistema-srbije
#ubuntu-rs 2013-04-10
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> paypal stigao u Srbiju : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-paypal-stigao-u-srbiju
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Stari problemi, traju i dalje bez bitnijeg pomaka : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-xubuntu-stari-problemi-traju-i-dalje-bez-bitnijeg-pomaka
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> users and groups : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-users-and-groups
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Jedna komanda za brisanje starih kernela : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-kubuntu-jedna-komanda-za-brisanje-starih-kernela
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Sajt traži isključenje proxy servera : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-sajt-trazi-iskljucenje-proxy-servera
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> SOD (suspend of death) : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-sod-suspend-of-death
<upomoc> hahaha
<upomoc> koji ste sektasi nespavate
<upomoc> e moze neko da mi pomogne
<upomoc> a?
<upomoc> indijanci
<upomoc> aloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<upomoc> aa aaa aaa looo
<upomoc> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<upomoc> jevreji
#ubuntu-rs 2013-04-11
<Atlantic777> upomoc: stvarno nema razloga za vređanjem
<dragan99> Tema za razmisljanje
<dragan99> http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-users-and-groups?pid=219821#pid219821
<dragan99> Djetvan:
<dragan99> Eh nije ovo više gnome 2 !
<dragan99> Sad na ovim modernim varijantama od korisnika i grupa napravili su čitavu nauku !
<dragan99> Neki pametnjaković (hteo sam da kažem nešto žestoko pogrdno na njegov račun ) tamo u Canonical-u došao valjda na ideju da je opasno da obični korisnici podešavaju svoje sisteme i da je najbolje rešenje da svaki običan "user" mora da zaposli bar jednog administratora jer je jako opasno da amateri čarakaju po tako čudesnim sistemima kakav je Ubuntu !
<dragan99> Prijatelju, srećom postoji internet i neko se već pobrinuo da nam objasni mutljavine ala Canonical !
<dragan99> Djetvan svaka cast!
<dragan99> Promene su unete nakon detaljnog razmatranja bug-ova i prijava nevolja na Forum-ima...
<dragan99> Za neke stvari se pokazalo da je odluka da budu (jednostavno) dostupne kao nepovoljna.
<dragan99> Veće su štete pravili korisnici koji nisu ni svesni šta su radili nego što sada (po)neki korisnik ima nevolje ako hoće da izmeni podrazumevano...
<dragan99> No, nije li tako svuda i uvek? Valja samo sagledati Å¡iru sliku...
<dragan99> Ovo je jedna od onih odluka koju bih mogao i da branim...
<dragan99> Da ne pominjem da je ovo upravo jedan od primera kada se uleti u nevolju korišćenjem
<dragan99> Retrogradne snage koje pokusavaju da uvedu Orvela i Velikog brata.
<dragan99> Tolika briga moze biti opravdana samo za profil korisnike Facebooka i ostalih socijanih mreza
<dragan99> koji nista drugo i ne rade na kompu.
<dragan99> Oni znaju sta je najbolje i brinu za korisnike :(
<dragan99> Da li Vam prethodna recenica zvuci poznato?
<TildaTurn> :)
<glupsamtrebamipo> cao
<glupsamtrebamipo> e moze neko da mi pomogne
<Atlantic777> možda :)
<glupsamtrebamipo> imam problem sa wajerlesom
<glupsamtrebamipo> na ubuntu na kanalu 13 sve se konektujem
<glupsamtrebamipo> dodeli mi IP
<glupsamtrebamipo> ali nemogu da izadjem na net
<Atlantic777> ok
<glupsamtrebamipo> i nemogu da pingujem dhcp
<glupsamtrebamipo> server
<Atlantic777> ako dobiješ ip, znači da vidiš dhcp ;)
<Atlantic777> misliš na dns?
<glupsamtrebamipo> u pitanju je usb adapter sa ralink 3070
<glupsamtrebamipo> zar dhcp nedaje adresu
<Atlantic777> da li imaš još neki računar pri ruci ili sada pišeš sa tog kompa?
<Atlantic777> dhcp daje ip adresu
<glupsamtrebamipo> nemogu da pinguje 192.168.1.1
<Atlantic777> to je gateway na kojem se najverovatnije nalazi i dhcp server
<glupsamtrebamipo> pisem sa ovog imam dual boot
<Atlantic777> ok, ček baš da vidim da li postoji neki poznat problem sa tim adapterom
<glupsamtrebamipo> znaci na sve druge kanale radi normalno
<Atlantic777> aha, samo kanal 13 pravi problem?
<glupsamtrebamipo> da
<Atlantic777> pa onda nemoj da ga koristiš :)
<Atlantic777> moguće da je neki bug u drajveru
<Atlantic777> postoje bugovi da ne radi sa nekim standardom ili na nekom kanalu, dešava se
<glupsamtrebamipo> da ali kad stavim na drugi neki kanal opadne misignal
<glupsamtrebamipo> znaci nema mi spasa
<glupsamtrebamipo> e znas mozda gde mogu da istrazim vise o tome
<Atlantic777> ček, signal ne bi trebao da opada promenom kanala...
<Atlantic777> mislim, to je baš čudno da dolazi do intereferencije na svim ostalim kanalima :D
<glupsamtrebamipo> pa opadne zbog zagusenja
<Atlantic777> zar baš na svim kanalima? :D
<glupsamtrebamipo> pa da, ima gomila oko mene a drugar skim delim internet je stavio na 13 kanal bas zbog toga jer neke kartice rade samo 1-11 zbog regulacija
<glupsamtrebamipo> pa je slobodiniji na 13 kanalu
<glupsamtrebamipo> na windowsu mi radi evo upravo
<glupsamtrebamipo> kuckam
<glupsamtrebamipo> i svee
<glupsamtrebamipo> aloo
<Atlantic777> našao sam nešto :)
<Atlantic777> nemoj da vičeš, oteraćeš me ;)
<glupsamtrebamipo> ma gledam samo da li si tu
<Atlantic777> slabo nas plaćaju za ovo šta radimo ovde :D
<glupsamtrebamipo> ja sam gledao na forumima ali nikako da nadjem nesto realno
<Atlantic777> evo našao sam neki članak gde kažu da radi na kanalima od 1-11 a ostali ne rade
<glupsamtrebamipo> za ralink 3070
<glupsamtrebamipo> aj daj link
<glupsamtrebamipo> nisu napravili ni lepe drajvere za linux koji indijanci
<Atlantic777> btw, koju verziju ubuntua teraš?
<glupsamtrebamipo> 10.4 lts
<glupsamtrebamipo> e je to najnovija
<glupsamtrebamipo> skinuo sam pre 2 nedelje
<glupsamtrebamipo> mozda nije 10
<Atlantic777> ili 12.04 ? :)
<glupsamtrebamipo> a pa to
<glupsamtrebamipo> sa lst
<glupsamtrebamipo> ustvari skinuo sam zorin
<Atlantic777> i 10.04 i 12.04 su lts
<glupsamtrebamipo> ali to mu doje to
<glupsamtrebamipo> 12.04
<glupsamtrebamipo> tek da probam
<glupsamtrebamipo> ovaj zorin je ustvari ubuntu sa dodatim temama i nekim glupostima
<Atlantic777> uh, ja sam sad kolegama na faxu instalirao ubuntu na gomili laptopova i imao sam problema sa ralink integrisanim wifi pa sam tu nešto kompajlirao neke drajvere i petljao...
<Atlantic777> samo mislim da je ono bio 2xxx
<Atlantic777> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1813998.html
<glupsamtrebamipo> ma moja je usb
<Atlantic777> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1891020.html
<Atlantic777> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1810835.html
<Atlantic777> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1208438.html
<Atlantic777> ima šta da se čita
<Atlantic777> http://www.backtrack-linux.org/forums/showthread.php?t=44897
<glupsamtrebamipo> ok aj videcu da probam sa drugim drajverima
<Atlantic777> samo sada treba pogledati Å¡ta
<Atlantic777> pitaj i na forumu kod nas
<glupsamtrebamipo> inace sto koristis ubuntu
<glupsamtrebamipo> mislim sto si odustao od windowsa
<Atlantic777> zato što nemam više vremena da se igram sa gentoo i arch :)
<Atlantic777> a zašto sam odustao od windowsa? :D
<Atlantic777> ček da se setim, davno beše
<glupsamtrebamipo> hahah
<glupsamtrebamipo> stara skola
<glupsamtrebamipo> e ubuntu nebaguje ko windows
<Atlantic777> nije to ništa naspram nekih drugih :)
<glupsamtrebamipo> moram svakih 5-6 meseci da reinstalir
<Atlantic777> ma meni nije zanimljiv sistem koji radi kako treba, ja volim da čačkam i petljam
<Atlantic777> nije to meni problem, meni je na win bio problem što nisam znao kako funkcioniše
<glupsamtrebamipo> ma ne to nego na budjavom windowsu uvek posle 5-6 meseci
<glupsamtrebamipo> sve ode dodjavola
<Atlantic777> da, znam...
<glupsamtrebamipo> ja inace instaliram win onda ga sa acronisom sacuvam
<glupsamtrebamipo> i svakih 5-6 meseci sprizim
<Atlantic777> ma meni je mnogo zgodnije zbog programiranja
<glupsamtrebamipo> inace e se to desava i sa ubuntom ili ne
<Atlantic777> ne mogu ja na winu, dok se namestim smorim se i ne napišem ništa
<Atlantic777> a ovde par komandi i imam sve spremno
<Atlantic777> a onda funkcionalan terminal i na windowsu sam kao u invalidskim kolicima zbog toga
<Atlantic777> ovde mi bukvalno sve radi iz terminala i preko tastature a meni to jako odgovara
<glupsamtrebamipo> pa kad se razumes ja sam jos noob svaki dan otkrijem nesto novo
<glupsamtrebamipo> inace nisi mi odgovorio e i ubuntu moram da przim svakih 6 meseci ili ne
<Atlantic777> jok, lts za desktop sada ima podršku 5 godina i može toliko da izdrži
<glupsamtrebamipo> ma nepricam zbog toga
<glupsamtrebamipo> nego da li ce ko win da pocne da se slogira
<Atlantic777> ne, neće se zaglupeti posle 6 meseci
<glupsamtrebamipo> e to
<glupsamtrebamipo> sam pitao
<glupsamtrebamipo> e i da
<glupsamtrebamipo> sam jos jedno i da te nedavim vise
<glupsamtrebamipo> sto se tice antiwirusa firewalla
<glupsamtrebamipo> trenutno koliko vidim imam samo firewal koji je iskljucen po defultu
<Atlantic777> ne, firewall imaš uključen po defaultu ;)
<glupsamtrebamipo> imas neku preporuku generalno razumem da virusi se i neprave nesto za linux
<Atlantic777> a antivirus ti ne treba
<Atlantic777> i ne nema ih za linux
<Atlantic777> svi propusti na koje se naleti su zakrpljeni i stižu ti u formi updatea za sistem
<glupsamtrebamipo> pa to je ok
<glupsamtrebamipo> ja sam skinuo neki rootkithunter ili tako nesto
<Atlantic777> a linux po svojem konceptu ne dozvoljava da korisnik može da prčka po sistemskim fajlovima ako nema dozvole
<glupsamtrebamipo> to ako mu nedam sudo
<Atlantic777> ne treba ti, veruj mi :)
<Atlantic777> samo instaliraj softver iz softverskog centra i to je to
<glupsamtrebamipo> pa po potrebi treba
<Atlantic777> tamo je sve pouzdano, nemoj da švrljaš po netu i skidaš programe okolo jer oni možda u sebi imaju nešto napakovano
<Atlantic777> ovo Å¡ta je u softverskom centru je provereno i sigurno je bezbedno
<glupsamtrebamipo> skinuo sam HoN
<glupsamtrebamipo> morao sam make install
<glupsamtrebamipo> i ono za compiz
<glupsamtrebamipo> dodao sam netestiran od njih repesotory
<glupsamtrebamipo> ili kako vec
<glupsamtrebamipo> nego da  meni je fajerwall off
<glupsamtrebamipo> po defultu
<glupsamtrebamipo> ozbiljno
<glupsamtrebamipo> iam opciju da ga enejblujem
<alexa> phenomenon :)
<Atlantic777> zove se iptables i podešen je kako treba
<Atlantic777> nemaš ti tu šta da čačkaš, možeš samo da zezneš nešto i otvoriš sebi neku rupu
<glupsamtrebamipo> onda imam po defultu
<glupsamtrebamipo> insaliran jos neki
<glupsamtrebamipo> ma
<glupsamtrebamipo> ja sam ovaj zorin istaliro da vidim kako sta
<Atlantic777> možda misliš na ufw, ali ne treba ništa da čačkaš
<glupsamtrebamipo> naravno da cu
<Atlantic777> sve je podešeno kako treba
<glupsamtrebamipo> da dzaram sve sto moze
<glupsamtrebamipo> na greskama se uci
<glupsamtrebamipo> ok haval
<glupsamtrebamipo> ostavljam te ako nadjem resenje javicu ti da znaju drugi
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Prazan ekran! Frka : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-prazan-ekran-frka
<alexa> Lik je instalirao Nvidia drivere
<alexa> ako uradi purge, da li će sve biti kao pre?
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Problem sa USB-om : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-problem-sa-usb-om--17472
<nikolam> jel bi voleo neko da ima svoj ubuntu server. I da na njemu cacka sta hoce do mile volje? I koliko bi bio voljan da to zadovoljstvo placa mesecno?
<alexa> Bio bih voljan.
<nikolam> a eto a koliko bi placao mesecno.
<alexa> zavisi od mašine
<nikolam> pa za male pare se dobije kvm masina. sa memorijom i protokom i tako. znaci imas ceo server.
<nikolam> al pitanje je koliko bi placao mesecno.
<alexa> ne znam koliko se to inače kreće mesečno
<alexa> ali pretpostavljam da planiraš da iznajmljuješ, pa hoćeš da uTVRDiš pazar :p
<nikolam> alexa, ustanovio sam da je uvek bolje kad si u drustvu. meni bi bilo dosadno samom na hardverskom serveru celom a i ionako sam mislio da sve instaliram u KVM ionako. I svoje sta mi treba, pa tako..
<alexa> pa da sheruješ trošak :)
<nklst> Zdravo :-)
<nklst> Da li neko može da mi pomogne oko problema sa internet konekcijom tj. nepostojanjem iste?
<bitlord> mozda, sta se desava, koja mrezna kartica || okaci na neki paste servis  lspci   i  lspci -n  za pocetak
<bitlord> koji sistem koristis
<nklst> Xubuntu 12.10
<nklst> Hm,  kako da okacim kad nemam net? Ovo Å¡aljem preko telefona.
<bitlord> nemas net od pocetka? (od instalacije) ili se desilo nakon nekog update-a ?
<nklst> Od instalacije, danas kupio laptop...
<nklst> Na njemu bio freeDos predinstaliran tako da neznam da li radi sa nesretnim windowsom
<bitlord> 12.10 je prilicno nov, ali i dalje moguce da ne podrzava tvoj mrezni kontroler, ne radi ni LAN ni WLAN?
<nklst> Može li pomoci model i kartica bez ispisa?
<nklst> Nijedan
<bitlord>  Ethernet controller  .....   iz lspci   sta kaze
<bitlord> i vidi koja linija je po redu, pretpostavljam da je ista linija i izlaz lspci -n  za taj uredjaj pa prepisi i to
<nklst> Samo sec
<bitlord> sam model laptop-a ako nije kompletan i nemas dostupne javno specifikacije ne moze pomoci, jer moze da se prodaje sa vise razlicith kontrolera, obicno je to samo za wifi ali ...
<nklst> Atheros Communications Inc. AR8161 Gigabit Ethernet (rev10)
<bitlord> a jos jedna dobra stvar, novi ubuntu samo sto nije izasao, da probas poslednji rc ili kako vec to ide, mozda ce sa njim raditi?
<nklst> Probacu...
<nklst> No moram ga prvo preuzeti :-)
<nklst> Ima li live image za 13.04?  Moram ga montirati na USB
<bitlord> pa default je live image kad preuzimas?
<nklst> Nemam pojma nikad nisam preuzimao betu :-) pa rekoh da pitam
<nklst2> http://askubuntu.com/questions/165192/how-do-i-install-drivers-for-the-atheros-ar8161-ethernet-controller ovde kažu da još nije u kernelu :(
<bitlord> moguce :S
<nklst2> pogledacu 13.04 ako nebude imao morace Windoza dok ne bude u kernelu, šteta baš sam mislio da mi ovo bude full Linux mašina :(
<nklst2> hvala na pomoći :) sjajna ste ekipa uvek ste tu kad zatreba :D
#ubuntu-rs 2013-04-12
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Gasi se kompjuter!!! : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-lubuntu-gasi-se-kompjuter
<nklst> zdravo :)
<nklst> imam problem sa wlan-om, upitanju je Ralink corp. RT3290 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe adapter
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Gasi se kompjuter pri korišćenju server-a iz Srbije za update : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-lubuntu-gasi-se-kompjuter
<nklst> rešio sam problem :D
<dragan99> nklst: pa napisi kako, redno bi bilo da opises sta i kako ako nije bio neki previd
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Gasi se kompjuter pri korišćenju server-a iz Srbije za update : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-lubuntu-gasi-se-kompjuter-pri-koriscenju-server-a-iz-srbije-za-update
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Nestale opcije u nautilusu : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-nestale-opcije-u-nautilusu
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> skype mikrofon asus x58c : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-xubuntu-skype-mikrofon-asus-x58c
<noel_one> poz jel ima nekoga?
<Atlantic777> ima, ima
<Atlantic777> samo pitaj
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> xubuntu : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-xubuntu
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> nouveau + blacklist : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-nouveau-blacklist
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Da li apt brine o repovima programa? : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-da-li-apt-brine-o-repovima-programa
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] Da li apt brine o repovima programa? : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-da-li-apt-brine-o-repovima-programa
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] Da li apt brine o repovima programa? : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-reseno-da-li-apt-brine-o-repovima-programa
#ubuntu-rs 2013-04-13
<dragan99> Google obmanjuje i nas i konkurenciju!
<dragan99> 12. april 2013. u 03.55
<dragan99> Evropska komisija je saopštila da je kompanija Google kroz Search funkciju favorizovala svoje servise i nanela štetu konkurentima.
<dragan99> Istraga je trajala gotovo dve godine, od oktobra 2010. Evropska komisija je ustanovila da je kompanija Google nameštala rezultate pretrage, koristeći ih za promociju svojih servisa. Ovu vest objavio je Financial Times, uz napomenu da sledi mučan period za kompaniju, koja će pokušati da se vansudski poravna sa Evropskom komisijom. Prvo će, ipak, morati javno da prizna sve ranije izneto, što je možda, najteže od svega što Google mor
<dragan99> a da uradi.
<dragan99> Google do kraja ove nedelje (14. april) mora pismeno priznati sve što je, po zaključku izveštaja Evropske komisije, nelegalno uradio. Očekuje se da će kompanija to uraditi vrlo brzo, kako bi se eventualno zaštitila od formalne optužnice i ogromne novčane kazne. Sem toga, Google će ponuditi neku vrstu pogodba za EK, u pokušaju da ublaži celu situaciju.
<dragan99> Šta je to Google zgrešio? Komisija je ustanovila da je Google prilikom prikazivanja rezultata pretrage promovisao svoje internet servise i nije pravio jasnu razliku između klasičnih razultata pretrage i promovisanih rezultata (u koje spadaju Mail, Maps, Drive, Calendar i svi drugi servisi koje Google nudi korisnicima).
<dragan99> Recimo, kada tražite informacije o Android Cloud aplikacijama najčešće će vam pri vrhu rezultata iskočiti Google Drive. Aplikacija je relativno nova i nije toliko razvijena, poput konkurentskog Dropboxa ili Boxa, ali se, zbog Google promocije svojih servisa nalazi izlistana pre konkurenata. Na taj način direktno je prekršena odredba o konkurentnosti na tržištu i Google aplikacija stavljena u „nadređeni” položaj, iako za to n
<dragan99> ema pokriće.
<dragan99> Kao jedno od rešenja spominje se redizajn Google Search stranice sa rezultatima, jer sadašnji vertikalni način prikaza rezultata ide najviše u korist same kompanije. Komisiju posebno brinu rezultati pretrage za pojmove mape, finansije i vremenska prognoza, koji uvek favorizuju Google internet rešenja. (Mondo)
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Cannonical Å¡pijunira : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-cannonical-spijunira
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] Cannonical špijunira : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-cannonical-spijunira
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] Cannonical špijunira : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-reseno-cannonical-spijunira
<Anpu> :D
<Anpu> cia snajka!
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Totalni pocetnik : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-totalni-pocetnik
<nkls> poz. jel ima nekoga?
<nkls> kako da kada ukljucim program, prozor da mi se otvori na sred ekrana, ne mora da bude razvucen, bitno mi je samo da se otvori na sred ekrana?
<Icy_blue> nkls: idi u Settings Manager
<nkls> ok
<Icy_blue> opcija Windows Manager Tweaks
<nkls> ok
<Icy_blue> Tab - Placement
<nkls> ok
<Icy_blue> označi By default, place windows - At the center of the screen
<nkls> hm.. meni je to obelezeno :(
<Icy_blue> i gde otvara prozor?
<Icy_blue> ispod kursora?
<nkls> pa, otvara ga npr. na levoj strani
<nkls> nekad gore, nekad dole
<Icy_blue> prati miša?
<nkls> i onda ja moram da ga pomeram stalno
<nkls> Icy_blue, ne znam da li prati misa. mogao bih to sada da vidim
<Icy_blue> hajde vidi
<nkls> sada ga je otvorio desno u cosku
<nkls> kao da random to radi
<Icy_blue> hm..
<nkls> Icy_blue, imam jos jedan tab za konfiguraciju
<Icy_blue> šta imaš tu?
<nkls> window manager/focus tab
<nkls> i tu ima:
<nkls> click to focus i focus follows mouse
<Icy_blue> da da
<nkls> stiklirano je na click to focus
<Icy_blue> to je kada imaš više otvorenih prozora
<bitlord> focus i placement su dve razlicite stvari
<Icy_blue> i onaj na koji klikneš dobija focus
<Icy_blue> to nije to
<nkls> aha, ok :(
<nkls> a, windows snapping?
<nkls> snap windows to screen border mi je stiklirano
<Icy_blue> da ti prozor ide do ivice ekrana
<Icy_blue> da ne ode na drugi workspace npr
<nkls> da li mozes ili hoces da mi posaljes screenshoot gde bi to moglo da bude, tj. kako je kod tebe?
<Icy_blue> upravo tražim, samo čas
<nkls> ok
<Icy_blue> zaista ne vidim gde drugde može to da se podesi osim tamo u Placement
<Icy_blue> kod mene je čekirano Under the mouse pointer
<Icy_blue> i prozori mi se otvaraju uvek ispod kursora
<nkls> sta ti je kursor, mis?
<Icy_blue> miš da
#ubuntu-rs 2013-04-14
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Konfiguracija za ubuntu! : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-konfiguracija-za-ubuntu
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Novacut i alternative : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-novacut-i-alternative
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Ubuntu 12.10 ogranicenje : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-12-10-ogranicenje
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Ubuntu 12.10 ogranicenje memory raspoloživoj za Blender : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-12-10-ogranicenje
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Ubuntu 12.10 ogranicenje za memory raspoloživoj za Blender : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-12-10-ogranicenje
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Ubuntu 12.10 ogranicenje za memory raspoloživoj za Blender : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-12-10-ogranicenje-za-memory-raspolozivoj-za-blender
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> /etc/security/limits.d : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-etc-security-limits-d
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> /etc/security/limits.d - jack : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-etc-security-limits-d
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Da li i u koji file u /etc/security/ uneti „memlock unlimited“... ? : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-etc-security-limits-d
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Da li i u koji file zbog jack-a u /etc/security/ uneti „memlock unlimited“... ? : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-etc-security-limits-d
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Da li i u koji file zbog jack-a u /etc/security/ uneti „memlock unlimited“... ? : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-da-li-i-u-koji-file-zbog-jack-a-u-etc-security-uneti-%E2%80%9Ememlock-unlimited%E2%80%9C
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Da li i u koji file zbog jack-a u /etc/security/ uneti „memlock unlimited“? : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-da-li-i-u-koji-file-zbog-jack-a-u-etc-security-uneti-%E2%80%9Ememlock-unlimited%E2%80%9C
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Problem oko rezolucije : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-problem-oko-rezolucije
<alexa> Dobar dan!
<pomoc> Ubuntu moze da se instalira bez swap?
<StephenS> pomoc: moze, ali nije pozeljno
<dragan99> normalno ako imas dovoljno memorije
<dragan99> sa live diskom uvek mozes od /home da odseces deo i napravis swap
<StephenS> dragan99: pomoc je odavno otisao :)
<TildaTurn> da .. nema vise pomoci
<StephenS> hahaha
<TildaTurn> :)
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Gde mogu kupiti tastaturu za netbuk? : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-gde-mogu-kupiti-tastaturu-za-netbuk
<StephenS> @Reply to bot: U prodavnici
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Gde mogu kupiti original tastaturu za netbuk eMashines em350 : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-gde-mogu-kupiti-tastaturu-za-netbuk
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Gde mogu kupiti original tastaturu za netbuk eMashines em350? : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-gde-mogu-kupiti-tastaturu-za-netbuk
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Gde mogu kupiti original tastaturu za netbuk eMashines em350? : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-gde-mogu-kupiti-original-tastaturu-za-netbuk-emashines-em350
<dragan99> TildaTurn: ovak <pomoc>brze se iskljuci nego sto sam ja iskucao :D
<TildaTurn> :)
<nkls> poz, jel ima nekoga?
<nkls> Icy_blue, resio sam ono od juce
<Icy_blue> nkls: suuuper
<nkls> kada sam bio na tab-u 'placement' iako mi je bilo stiklirano 'at the center of the screen' morao sam da pomeram jedan slider [small-large] i kada sam ga pomerio na 'large', ali ne do kraja, tada su mi se prozori poceli otvarati na sred ekrana.
<nkls> inace, ovo sam pronasao na nekom stranom forumu.
<nkls> Icy_blue, jel posecujes ubuntu forum rs?
<Icy_blue> da
<nkls> gledaj, pre jedno.. 20-ak min. sam ukucao poruku, ali poslednja poruka je ostala od promis clana i moja se ne vidi, ali kada otvorim tu stranicu, tek tada se vidi
<nkls> jel to nesto do foruma?
<Icy_blue> ček
<nkls> ok
<Icy_blue> naslov teme?
<nkls> samo sec.
<nkls> Da li i u koji file zbog jack-a u /etc/security/ uneti „memlock unlimited“?
<dragan99> nkls: forum ima svoje bubice
<nkls> http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Forum-ubuntu-grafika-i-dizajn-audio-video-stvaralastvo
<nkls> koju ti poslednju poruku vidis?
<Icy_blue> nkls: tvoja poruka je poslednja
<nkls> da, ali ja je tek vidim kada udjem u taj podforum
<nkls> drugacije, ne vidim
<Icy_blue> ima je u novim porukama ne brini
<nkls> ok
<Anpu> na preview ne prikazuje njegovo ime, nego samo kad se udje u temu
<nkls> Anpu, da, bas tako
<Icy_blue> evo ga čovek koji će to rešiti :)
<Anpu> ok zabelezicu da pogledam to ovih dana. hvala za info
<nkls> np
<nkls> Anpu, ti si admin?
<dragan99> Anpu: pr ej ebilo kontra prikaze d aima poruka a nje nema, tek kad se neko dopise pojavi se poruka
<Icy_blue> moguće da se radi neko održavanje, proveriće se
<Anpu> nkls: jedan od
<Anpu> dragan99: da secam se tog slucaja. to se skoro vise nije desilo?
<nkls> da li neko ukratko moze da mi objasni-pojasni ovo sa kacenjem fotki na forum? zasto se brisu, tj. zasto neko dodje i napravi drugacije nego sto je bilo?
<nkls> Anpu, ok
<dragan99> ovo je bolja varijanta poruka se vidi :)
<Anpu> nkls: mislis, okacis screenshot npr a neko ti izmeni poruku i smanji je ili stavi thumbnail?
<Anpu> dragan99: tu se slazemo :)
<dragan99> nkls: ne razumem kakve fotka i brisanje o cemu se radi
<nkls> Anpu, da, ali ja sam okacio thumb i neko je promenio u link
<nkls> thumbnails*
<nkls> thumbnail*
<Anpu> nkls: daj mi link od teme / posta u kome se to desilo
<nkls> samo sec.
<nkls> mada.. to sam video i drugima da se radi, ali ne mogu sada da nadjem za druge.
<nkls> samo sec
<dragan99> ako si stvarno okacio thumbnails ona niko ne menja, ako je promenjeno onda je neispravan thumbnails
<Icy_blue> nkls: promena je moguća samo ako je neispravan link ili nisu korišteni dobri tagovi
<Icy_blue> proveriće se
<nkls> http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-jos-par-dana-do-tuznog-datuma?pid=220108#pid220108
<dragan99> pise ti u tvojoj poruci ko ti je promenio
<nkls> zika?
<nkls> pogledaj npr. nekoliko postova iznad i neko je takodje okacio thumbnail i ostala je tako
<Icy_blue> veličina slike
<dragan99> :) http://www.dodaj.rs/f/2/2P/wGDWXWq/panel.jpg ovo nije thumbnail
<Icy_blue> zbog učitavanja poruka
<Icy_blue> zato je prebačeno u link
<nkls> hm.. bio sam ubedjen kada sam je zalepio u post da je bio thumbnail. sledeci put cu da udarim screenshot XD
<Icy_blue> e to ja obavezno radim :)
<dragan99> i treba :)
<dragan99> ja to obavezno radim
<nkls> sto?
<Icy_blue> nije loše da uradiš pregled pre nego pošalješ poruku
<nkls> da, to uvek radim
<nkls> preview uvek!
<nkls> XD
<Icy_blue> ok, samo obrati pažnju na veličinu slike i nema problema :)
<Icy_blue> to je više tehnikalija, zbog drugih ljudi koji možda imaju slabiji protok
<Icy_blue> slike ubijaju sa učitavanjem, znaš to i sam
<nkls> ne znam XD
<Icy_blue> eh eh, nekako ti ne verujem :)
<nkls> sto?
<nkls> dobar mi je net i nemam problem sa pregledom fotki preko 5000x3000
<nkls> ako na to mislis?
<Icy_blue> tebi je dobar, ne znači da je svima
<Icy_blue> ja lično koristim wireless, zna nekad da me ubije sa učitavanjem velikih slika
<nkls> bolje jedan dan sa kablom nego tisucu godina sa wireless-om XD
<nkls> salim se
<nkls> :)
<Icy_blue> sve ok.
<Anpu> nkls: popravljena ti je slicica u tom postu
<Anpu> objasnili su ti vec sta je problem.
<Anpu> samo sam je uredio da ne bude link vec thumbnail
<Icy_blue> e pa sjajno :)
<nkls> Anpu, hvala :)
<nkls> sada sam udario 10x refresh u firefox-u, i ne otvara mi stranicu. sacekacu malo
<Anpu> nkls: probaj sad
<nkls> nista
<nkls> i dalje nemam pristup
<nkls> udaram f5
<nkls> ali zdaba
<nkls> evo ga
<nkls> :)
<nkls> he, lepo sada izgleda. :)
<nkls> znaci samo thumbnail, ok.
#ubuntu-rs 2014-04-07
<lika-jelika> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=90KGd8Ru85U
#ubuntu-rs 2014-04-12
<sasa_> na lubuntu 14.04, posle apdejta nestao network manager applet iz sisem tray-a, moram da isti pokrecem iz terminala, da li posotji nacin da se to nekako popravi
#ubuntu-rs 2014-04-13
<uros1> ima neka dobra duša da pomogne
#ubuntu-rs 2015-04-06
<Githzerai> jelvo forum jope zahebava?
<nikolam> Githzerai, pitati Eunet?
<Githzerai> jbg, nisam više admin, čisto pitam vako
<Githzerai> proradeo
#ubuntu-rs 2015-04-12
<cvetan> zdravo drugari.
<Atlantic777> zdravo :)
<cvetan> htedoh da vas pitam jel koristi neko phpmyadmin i koju verziju?
<cvetan> ima neko more gresaka, stalno mi iskace.
<Atlantic777> možeš li da kopiraš koje greške su u pitanju?
<Atlantic777> okači ih negde na pastebin
<cvetan> evo sad cu.
<cvetan> evo npr. kad hocu da exportujem bazu:
<cvetan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10811117/
<Atlantic777> lepo piše šta je :)
<Atlantic777> file_exists(): open_basedir restriction in effect. File(/usr/share/php/tcpdf/tcpdf.php) is not within the allowed path(s): (/usr/share/phpmyadmin/:/etc/phpmyadmin/:/var/lib/phpmyadmin/:/usr/share/php/php-gettext/:/usr/share/javascript/:/usr/share/php/tcpdf/)
<cvetan> ja ne razumem. :)
<Atlantic777> ok, ajd proveriću časkom još šta kažu interneti pa se javljam
<cvetan> nista nisam petljao sa phpmyadminom.
<cvetan> instalirao sam samo noviju verziju od one u 12.04.
<cvetan> ali preko proverenog ppa.
<Atlantic777> hehe to je takav spoj tehnologija koje ne volim da ne mogu da ti opišem
<Atlantic777> strašno ne volim ni php ni mysql
<cvetan> ne volim ni ja.
<cvetan> java mi je prvi izbor.
<cvetan> ali predmet na faksu se radi u php-u.
<cvetan> :)
<cvetan> ali za cudo, ne baguje ovako na windozi.
<cvetan> workbench radi normalno.
<cvetan> valjda zato sto je za win pisan u c#.
<cvetan> a na linuxu kresuje svakih 30 sekundi.
<cvetan> :D
<Atlantic777> e, javu ne volim koliko php i mysql zajedno :D
<cvetan> zasto? :D
<Atlantic777> nadam se da ćeš se maknuti od php i jave, a onda će ti sve biti jasno
<Atlantic777> java je suviše masna, php je nakaradan
<cvetan> php ne osporavam. :)
<Atlantic777> blah, nedavno sam na blogu pisao "why svn sucks"
<Atlantic777> mogao bih i po jedan post za javu, php i mysql
<Atlantic777> nego, koju verziju php-a i phpmyadmin-a teraš?
<Atlantic777> izgleda da tu nešto nije baš kompatibilno jedno sa drugim
<Atlantic777> instalirao si iz repoa?
<cvetan> php 5.5.23.
<cvetan> phpmyadmin 4.3.8
<Atlantic777> btw, da li koristiš to samo u lokalu za testiranje ili je negde public?
<cvetan> samo u lokalu.
<Atlantic777> hm, ok
<Atlantic777> hajde onda da probamo da ga zbudžimo
<Atlantic777> možeš li da okačiš:  /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini
<Atlantic777> pretpostavljam da koristiš apache
<cvetan> aham.
<cvetan> evo sad cu.
<Atlantic777> inače, ako već koristiš php, bolja varijanta ti je php-fpm + nginx
<Atlantic777> ni apache ne volimo :)
<cvetan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10811160/
<Atlantic777> hm, to izgleda ok tu
<cvetan> pa to je bio i moj utisak.
<cvetan> jer nisam nista dirao, a ovo su proverene ppa koje pakuju likovi iz debian package team.
<cvetan> tipa za mysql i php isti.
<Atlantic777> pf, ne znam, stvarno se nisam igrao sa php administracijom
<Atlantic777> piše greška, mislim da treba da ubiješ taj open_basedir restriction
<Atlantic777> on postoji u php.ini i apache.conf
<Atlantic777> sad treba da naloviš gde je setovan i da staviš na none
<Atlantic777> time bi ga zakrpio da radi
<Atlantic777> za lokal je to ok rešenje
<Atlantic777> probaj na #lugons kanalu
<Atlantic777> možda se javi neko ko može više da ti pomogne
<cvetan> ok, hvala na trudu.
<cvetan> ;)
<Atlantic777> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/27465492/export-option-gives-strange-errors-in-4-3-2deb0-1-version-for-ubuntu
<cvetan> i ja samd pronasao ovaj odgovor, samo na drugom mestu. :)
<cvetan> http://quabr.com/27465492/export-option-gives-strange-errors-in-4-3-2deb0-1-version-for-ubuntu
<cvetan> sljaka. :D
<cvetan> ne baca sad nikakvu gresku.
<cvetan> hvala jos jednom.
<Atlantic777> np
<cvetan> sve je uglavnom tako neke gluposti, pogresne putanje i ostalo.
<cvetan> tako je bacao neku gresku isto za neku konstantu, pma__central_columns.
<cvetan> isto nije bila dobro podesena.
<cvetan> ali na to sam navikao, znam da moram da popravim cim instaliram. :D
<Atlantic777> A jesi li prijavio bug i zašto nisi? :D
<cvetan> vec je prijavljen bio cini mi se.
<cvetan> vec dosta ima od toga.
<cvetan> kad sam trazio resenje, mislim da je vec bio prijavljen.
<Atlantic777> i niko nije rešio?
<cvetan> ocigledno nije, s obzirom da se i dalje pojavljuje sa ovim ppa.
<Atlantic777> obično se takve stvari brzo rešavaju
<Atlantic777> ne bi smelo da brljavi
<Atlantic777> desi se da uleti neka takva glupost, ali da se provlači iz verzije u verziju, to već ne bi smelo
<cvetan> nemam pojma, mada moguce da je i zbog 12.04.
<cvetan> jer su putanje od php 5.3 dosta drugacije od one u 5.5 php.
<cvetan> mada ako je ppa za precise onda treba da bude sve u redu sto ti kazes.
<Atlantic777> ako ti se poklapaju verzije za php, phpmyadmin i apache onda bi sve trebalo da bude ok
<Atlantic777> mislim, uglavnom se pazi da se ne razbuca kombinacija
<Atlantic777> zbog toga se i izdaju samo patchevi za određene verzije, ne radi se update iz verzije u verziiju u okviru jednog ubuntu izdanja
<Atlantic777> (osim backports za LTS)
<cvetan> doduse ova ppa za phpmyadmin ne vodi ista ekipa koja ova dva za php, apache i mysql 5.5.
<cvetan> mozda je u tome stvar.
<Atlantic777> moguće :)
<cvetan> ali ovaj u precise riznicama je bas stara i ocajna verzija.
<cvetan> i ono, moram da ga azuriram. :D
<cvetan> ne mozes sva da imas. :d
<Atlantic777> probaj da kontaktiraš likove koji održavaju taj ppa
<Atlantic777> pusti im mail, navataj ih na IRC-u
<cvetan> trazio po irc ali bas mrtvo.
<Atlantic777> kaži im kakav problem imaš, kako si rešio i predloži da u paketu koji je za precise izmene to podešavanje koje smara
<Atlantic777> pa ajd daj taj ppa odakle vučeš
<cvetan> https://launchpad.net/~tuxpoldo/+archive/ubuntu/phpmyadmin
<cvetan> ovaj je najazurniji.
<Atlantic777> rekao bih da je to ovaj lik
<Atlantic777> https://twitter.com/tuxpoldo
<Atlantic777> zapravo, nije Leo Moll pakovao ovo
<Atlantic777> Maintainer: Thijs Kinkhorst <thijs@debian.org>
<Atlantic777> Uploaders: Michal Čihař <nijel@debian.org>
<cvetan> ne mislim da ti gledas ovaj-> https://launchpad.net/~nijel/+archive/ubuntu/phpmyadmin
<cvetan> a ne ovaj pre toga pomenuti.
<Atlantic777> izgleda da je reč o istim paketima
<Atlantic777> ahd baš da proverim checksum
<Atlantic777> blah nisu iste ni verzije
<Atlantic777> ali sve u svemu, ovaj leo moll ne pakuje ove pakete
<Atlantic777> on ih je samo pokupio od ovog nijela
<Atlantic777> https://launchpad.net/~tuxpoldo/+archive/ubuntu/phpmyadmin/+files/phpmyadmin_4.3.8-0.1.dsc
<Atlantic777> skini ovo pa vidi
<cvetan> ma videcu da ga instaliram iz source-a ubuduce.
<cvetan> to je ionako samo php aplikacija.
#ubuntu-rs 2016-04-11
<Drnda931> ima li koga :D
<Drnda931> NZT:
<NZT> Drnda931: sta treba
<Drnda931> jel sam tebe gnjavio juce :D
<Drnda931> oko lap topa sto sam hteo dual bot
<Drnda931> ?
<NZT> yep
<Drnda931> e iso sam ceo hdd da iskoristi za linux i izbacio mi gresku a hdd vec formatiran u ext4 :D
<Drnda931> hahahahhah
<Drnda931> ja kolko kapiram moram u biosu da promenim podesavanja
<Drnda931> kad stavio uefi ne prepoznaje ni jedan bootable deviace
<nikolam> ima :P
<nikolam> proveri da li je uefi podesen da proverava da li je kernel digitalno potpisan
<nikolam> vidi uputstvo za svojumaticnu
<nikolam> ili resetuj podesavanja ploca na fabricka pa kreni ponovo s podesavanjima ploce.
<Drnda931> gledao sam sad ako bi hteo da secure boot bude iskljucen moram da ukljucim uefi i da stavim sifru kada se bootuje
<Drnda931> i kada stavim na uefi tad dobijem
<Drnda931> za opciju da iskljuci secure boot
<Drnda931> ali u svakom slucaju nista nisam uradio za sada
<nikolam> moras da vidis podesavanja po uputstvu ploce. ne gine ti upoznavanje hardvera koji koristis, posebno sto to nema veze s ubuntuom :P
<nikolam> koji ti je model ploce tacno?
<nikolam> obicno su uputstva u pdf na stranu proizvodjaca ploce
<nikolam> *strani
<Drnda931> au to nzm nisam imao potrebe da trazim to
<Drnda931> lap top acer aspire e 15 start
<Drnda931> ma znam za to desktop sam naucio napamet
<Drnda931> ali ovo je prvi notebook sa kojim imam problema
<Drnda931> pre 2 godine sam kupio lap top za 30 e lagano je sve islo
<Drnda931> kupim ovo gomno dam 35 000 i dobijem samo muku :D
#ubuntu-rs 2016-04-12
<locodir-user> pozdrav
<locodir-user> ima li koga
<nikolam> ima
#ubuntu-rs 2016-04-14
<Inf4m0us> neko budan
<nikolam> Inf4m0us, da
#ubuntu-rs 2017-04-10
<sanja> dobro jutro, ne radi mi usb mis, pokusala sam restart racunara i load optimized bios, ali nista se nije desilo.
<sanja> usb radi, mogu da zakacim telefon i punim, ali mis nece. pokusala sam sa razlicitim misevima ne ide.
<sanja> ps2 mis radi.
<sanja> ako imate neki predlog kako da resim.. hvala.
#ubuntu-rs 2017-04-11
<hyglo> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0fLe7KwSMI4
<pecirep> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qPfkwZRU5Z4
<pecirep> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6N-eXK3oJ9c
<inf4m0us> ima li koga
#ubuntu-rs 2017-04-13
<marko> zz
#ubuntu-rs 2017-04-16
<inf4m0us> cao cao
<inf4m0us> neko?
<nzt> inf4m0us: zdravo
<inf4m0us> nzt, cao cao m/z?
<inf4m0us> xaaxxaxa
<inf4m0us> da znam kakko da pisem
<inf4m0us> u kom rodu ^+^
<nzt> m haha
<inf4m0us> kakav si sa grub loaderom?
<nzt> predji odma na konkretno pitanje, ako znam pomocicu ti, ili ako neko drugi vidi a zna
<inf4m0us> nzt, konkretno je kad ga palim ima ona da biram hocu na windows ili na linux izaberem linux ucitava mi mutno
<inf4m0us> slova se ne vide sve mrljavo onako dok ne dodje do
<inf4m0us> login screena
<nzt> inf4m0us, ne znam u cemu je problem
#ubuntu-rs 2018-04-11
<simana> moja baka se zvala 'simana' a i majka
<simana> to je moja vecna neotkrivena tajna
<simana> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0rFUN1KF6tk&index=4&list=RDCu4rQadv3bk
<simana> mene tajne prate
<simana> to je jedina moja mana
<simana> pisem slagalice i pratim tajne
<simana> al me sreca nije posluzila
<simana> sve sam slozio
<simana> ali nesto opet fali:(
<simana> sve vas ovdje ima ko na tanjiru
<simana> ali ipak nesto fali;)
<simana> ne zamerite
<simana> to je moja privatna stvar
<simana> hvala ti dungodung pusti me da se po svemmiru i nemiru krecem
<simana> to mi je jedina mana
<simana> ja sam krtica;)
<simana> samo za Atlantic777  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J5-dmGvAlSo&list=RDCu4rQadv3bk&index=3
#ubuntu-rs 2019-04-09
<milobit-masina> drago mi je uvek trefiti dungodung__ :)
<milobit-masina> ja nisam milobit
<milobit-masina> no njegov dvojnik;(
 * milobit-masina a ponekad sam i masina;)
 * milobit-masina 383 update? masina radi ko luda;)
 * milobit-masina prodje "moja baba" provuce svoju masinu Ne udari u banderu;)
 * milobit-masina ja ti zivim u 'sou' kvartu:)
<morebit> da sam i milobit;)
<morebit> evo ga dodje djedo stari
<morebit> i donese gusle
 * morebit moram da ga slusam za njegov atar
<morebit> moram da vidju sta va avetinja od update kaze?! Pa cu onda djeda da poslusam
<morebit> pustim'*
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DYTQvZH_COk
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3aaVjIynF0
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3aaVjIynF0
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvHJkTo89FY
<milobit-> hm!
<milobit-> ova pesma mora da prodje!
<milobit-> il cu rar 'moj brat azijat'!
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YHLG3wtEAfI
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YHLG3wtEAfI
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YHLG3wtEAfI
 * morebit leb vam ebem a kruh ne jedem Cu vas maknem mnoge zbog ve pesme  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvHJkTo89FY
<morebit> hm sto sam ljut;(
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ET_EZ9MMhyo
<milobit-> malo i na tebe dungodung__
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hIaMekqmx_Q
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HVntW77BHFU
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qmXFrzW_aUU
<morebit> odo dodo
<morebit> pamet me jos drzi a mozak me sluzi;)
#ubuntu-rs 2019-04-11
<milobit-> uhvatise gorskog zmaja
<milobit-> pomoz bog ljudi :)
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Zr02wQdtJg
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k36GlE4m1_o
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k36GlE4m1_o
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k36GlE4m1_o
<milobit-> pade nam Vojvoda:(
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DwkUo23Cous
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6WXBHZmnlqw
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rBucp-N_phc
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7FErJxiIfWw&list=RD_Zr02wQdtJg&index=25
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7FErJxiIfWw&list=RD_Zr02wQdtJg&index=25
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7FErJxiIfWw&list=RD_Zr02wQdtJg&index=25
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7FErJxiIfWw&list=RD_Zr02wQdtJg&index=25
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gcjMgMYimic
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sZqnZKHLIl8
#ubuntu-rs 2019-04-12
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xUk2r4sBV9I
<milobit-> kako ste ljudi:)
<milobit-> napusti me moja 'kobila suzi' zvana uzu;)
<milobit-> ode za Lybia ;)
<milobit-> zvana uzi*
<milobit-> voli zlato
<milobit-> nekako Lybisko zlato joj najdraza Kaze da je najcistije;(
 * milobit- bog joj pomogo i da se ziva vrne da me da me obraduje i u zlato ogrne;)
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cuJ7sJ0YbbA
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3aaVjIynF0
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WHWhI9BsPmQ
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J5-dmGvAlSo
<milobit-> odo dodo
#ubuntu-rs 2019-04-13
<milobit-> pomoz bog ljudi ;)
 * milobit- djedo stalno pio neku kredu? i kaze da je u redu!
<milobit-> evo moga 'brata ' azijata :)
<milobit-> ;)
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3aaVjIynF0
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dfSsWIh1WWE
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dfSsWIh1WWE
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dfSsWIh1WWE
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dfSsWIh1WWE
#ubuntu-rs 2020-04-07
<morebit> "ma tacansam ka svajcarski sat ;)
<morebit> kakoste ljudi :)
<morebit> nime dugo bilo vodje
<morebit> uzelio vas am se
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=90IViAjBMQY
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YhBXLtoNxxo&feature=emb_rel_end
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oj_o35FJlzg
<aaaaaaaaaa> Pozdrav, prvi put sam ovde, verovatno sam i najstariji....Imam problem sa boot-ovanjem
<aaaaaaaaaa> "start job is running....." ovo se pojavi na početku i čekam 90sec. Može li se ovo popraviti?
#ubuntu-rs 2020-04-08
<morebit> kakoste ljudi  :)
<morebit> kazu ce vaj kanal da ukinu
<morebit> jel to istina ?
<morebit> skim cu onda ja da se razgovaram ? :(
<morebit> nikolam kako ti  :)
<nikolam> eto nako kanda ima i malo posla, ti morebit
 * morebit mene ne vole na nom tamo svetu Pa mi nedaju pristup tamo
<morebit> :)))
<nikolam> cemu ti ne daju pristup
<morebit> ni u raj ni u pakao  Gore kod onog svevisnjeg
<morebit> 'kanda' ko je 'kanda?
<morebit> izvini
<morebit> kanda ;)
<morebit> ja i ja ne puno malo posla
<morebit> a bice kazu ako bogda
<morebit> kazu ide sve Jovo nanovo ?
<morebit> a na srpski u prevod
<morebit> 'kom opanci kom obojci ;)
<nikolam> a bice a
<nikolam> pa nije ni zelja uvek da se ispuni, sta bi bilo kad bi se sve zelje ispunjavale
<nikolam> Koji fajl sistem ti koristis, milobit, morebit
<morebit> pa to je vec sve poznato
<morebit> a ostalo je  'Trla baba lan Da joj prodje dan
<morebit> Ti davno to dobro rece
<morebit> linux krenuo iz pocetka
<morebit> nema onih miseva 'bibiriseva No samo jaki opstaju
<morebit> a posle i ove krize se i oni probiju
<morebit> mozda?
<morebit> nikolam koliko te placa milobit?
<morebit> *moj dvojnik
<nikolam> ma o cemu pricas
<milobit-> fantaziram :)
<nikolam> Linuks ti vise ne treba. Sad svi sve hoce da vrte u Dokeru
<milobit-> pisem pomalo i fantasticne price
<milobit-> Dokeru?
<milobit-> ajd ajd da ga nakacimo na moju masinu *Dokeru' ?
<milobit-> da vidimo i to cudo
<milobit-> hm przim 'babu izvini
<milobit-> nikolam jesil ikad probo
<milobit-> jagnjetinu (kotlet) i lignje?
<milobit-> mmmm ja sam ovan predvodnik a moja 'baba lignja (lovi sild;)
<milobit-> moju 'babu' ne interesuje linux no Bil gej
<milobit-> bil gejts*
 * milobit- ja volim sve sto je djabe ;)
 * milobit- mmm sto je dobra va kombinacija  Lignja i jagnjetina  ;)))
<milobit-> mmm
<milobit-> a to me naucila jedna U malome rtu  cinimi se ?
<milobit-> kraljevica luka?
<milobit-> morebit
<milobit-> ostario pa zaboravija
<milobit-> gore iznad Kardeljeva Plova ka Splitu
<milobit-> bese jedna luka
<milobit-> i jedna kafana
<milobit-> kraljevic ? morebit?
<milobit-> citavo jagnje bese prodato
<milobit-> a Milijanu pitasmo a TI
<milobit-> ona velju rece SLOBODNA !
<milobit->  i tako dobismo za rucak lignje na crno :)
<milobit-> tako i dan danas kombinujem lignje na crno i jagnjetinu
<milobit-> i secam se ni gusala
<milobit-> kazu i Limo (limun) je zimovo U Dalmaciji
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sVY2ZSY3boM
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9sTKp4IryN8
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGJGUVWQ3gs
<milobit-> odo dodo
<milobit-> ceram Joju od Doboje
<milobit-> jer se vrti oko moga vrta ;(
#ubuntu-rs 2020-04-09
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rx7LOvO_gwE
<milobit-> kakoste ljudi :)
<milobit-> dungodung ce li zatvore vaj kanal? maknu ga
<milobit-> moj vihor moj razgovor!
<milobit-> velju sta ti rece jel to tacno?
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YHLG3wtEAfI
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzOqSbwPGkw
<milobit-> masina me izdala na izisaju je
<milobit-> ja jasem svoju msinu
<milobit-> ka cigo svoga konja ;)
<milobit-> dungodung_  jesil Ti u karantinu?
<milobit-> ja jok!
<milobit-> moja "drzava  punomparom radi!
<milobit-> nema karantina
<milobit-> cudno
<milobit-> dungodung ! hm;(
<milobit-> salim se
<milobit-> volim kad me neko ljuti :)
<milobit-> jesili presabro vaj kanal
<milobit-> ma taman posla da mi ukines vaj kanal
<milobit-> to je moj vihor to  je moj razgovor
 * milobit- ps. ja nemam drzavu
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kIKuNq5rTWY
#ubuntu-rs 2020-04-10
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GlliwaVWOWg
<milobit-> dungodung zaboravi me!
<milobit-> ja samo slusam svoj rod i razgovor!
<milobit-> vi me se ne ticete ni ti vas se interesujem
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=btdZGo73j8U&feature=emb_rel_end
<milobit-> dungodung ti mlatnem nu tetku najmladju;(:)
 * milobit- im znaj ja nisam milobit
<milobit-> no njegov dvojnik
<milobit-> milobit je era
<milobit-> a ja poreklom iz stare ercegovine
 * milobit- ista govna samo drugo pakovanje ;)
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGJGUVWQ3gs
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZkohjPRoK-M
<milobit-> odo dodo
<milobit-> vrag mr vodje donje
<milobit-> al ce me idnje
<milobit-> jo ja
<milobit-> pamet mi se muti
<milobit-> A MOZAK ME IZDAJE
<milobit-> vidj vidj
 * milobit- nevolim velika slova
<milobit-> zaboravte me
<milobit-> saljite me U pakao
<milobit-> to jr moja zelja
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cM8EazBms8
<milobit-> samo za Atlantic777
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oog9VEVyAOE&feature=emb_rel_end
<milobit-> vidj jos nisam otisa
<milobit-> to mi je jedina mana
<milobit-> izgubim e se poonekad
<milobit-> odo dodo
#ubuntu-rs 2020-04-11
<morebit> kakoste ljudi :)
<morebit> nikolam kako ti provodis ve "ratne i zatvorenicke' dane ?
<nikolam> Retusiram slike. sas GIMP.
<nikolam> Kako tvoj Docker i lxc? :P
<morebit> ma kodmene ne more da fali samo more da nestane Radi ka suda
<morebit> vidj nisam ni primetio da ga nisam imo
<morebit> evo sad ga donosim
<morebit> lxc
<morebit> odo aj da vidim kako radi lxc
<morebit> pa se vrnem
<morebit> hm nikolam ja ga instalisa Izlogovase
<morebit> i ja nevidim tog lxc?
<morebit> samo imam mate ubuntu i neki glupi wajland
<morebit> ili ajland?
<morebit> v'
<morebit> ja sam na ubuntu
<morebit> nikolam kako mogu da koristim lxc?
<morebit> hm ;(
 * morebit ode mi brat 'azijat'
<morebit> nes mu ne bese po volji
<morebit> sudo snap install lxd            # version 4.0.0, or
<morebit> sudo apt  install lxd-installer  # version 1
<morebit> sudo apt  install lxd
<morebit> sudo snap install lxd            # version 4.0.0, or
<morebit> sudo apt  install lxd-installer  # version 1
<morebit> sudo apt  install lxd            # version 1:0.7
<morebit> ode vaska 'karavlaska :(
